# Politics General Discussion Thread - "USA Presidential Election 2016" Editon



## Bowie

*Politics General Discussion Thread - "USA Presidential Election 2016" Editon*







Hi, everyone! So, due to the influx of political threads lately (and how many are no doubt on their way when the votes get counted), I feel like now would be a good time to have a general discussion thread for all things political.


Please dump all of your "Trump sucks!" and "Hilary is crooked" posts here, rather than create a whole new thread for them. Trust me, nobody wants to read a thread all about your opinion on whether Trump has a squirrel in place of his brain or not (spoiler alert: he does!).


Only rule is that you do not pick fights with anybody over anything. Discuss everything civilly, and don't bash someone for who they are voting for, because everyone is entitled to their wrong opinions.


----------



## dierefuji

Make America great again!


----------



## moonford

dierefuji said:


> Make America great again!



America has never been great to begin with.


----------



## cornimer

FINALLY. I can't believe it took until two days before the election for someone to make one of these 
I'm not American and yet I'm legit terrified of Trump becoming president...


----------



## Bowie

Bump for the election!


----------



## Koopa K

So Trump is winning so far... Lord have mercy.

Although, given the choice between a bigot and a criminal, I'd chose the bigot. Just saying.


----------



## moonford

When I awake up tomorrow morning, I hope im not disappointed. 

Go Hillary!


----------



## Corrie

I know both choices suck but I'm still sad Trump is winning so far. Everyone, we might as well go outside and do something reckless and daring because it's our last day on planet Earth.


----------



## nintendofan85

I hope Clinton wins but I can't vote until the 2018 midterm elections.


----------



## Trundle

If Trump wins I'll eat a banana for the first time in 12 years and post a video of myself eating it.


----------



## Mink777

Look at Trump, impressive so far.


----------



## Corrie

Yes! Hillary caught up! Now we might not die after all.

Edit: watching this is like watching my grades go up and down. lmao


----------



## Greninja

Corrie said:


> Yes! Hillary caught up! Now we might not die after all.
> 
> Edit: watching this is like watching my grades go up and down. lmao



HAHA so true


----------



## Mink777

Corrie said:


> Yes! Hillary caught up! Now we might not die after all.
> 
> Edit: watching this is like watching my grades go up and down. lmao



There is much more of a chance of us dying if Hillary is elected. I can't believe you all don't believe the refugees that Clinton will let in don't have a connection with ISIS. It blows my mind on how stupid this county is. SHAKING MY HEAD


----------



## moonford

Alien51 said:


> There is much more of a chance of us dying if Hillary is elected. I can't believe you all don't believe the refugees that Clinton will let in don't have a connection with ISIS. It blows my mind on how stupid this county is. SHAKING MY HEAD



-_-

Trump is going to supposedly kick out millions of innocent Muslims and Immigrants who are trying to make better lives for themselves.

So basically, innocent refugees trying to make a better life for themselves = Secret Isis agents who will terrorize your country, judging people based on their religion sucks and comparing them to terrorists,  because of their common religion. wow

That's pretty dumb.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm watching this instead of channels. So it's less people yelling and talking.

https://www.reddit.com/live/xw7hncgk1gi7


----------



## Corrie

Alien51 said:


> There is much more of a chance of us dying if Hillary is elected. I can't believe you all don't believe the refugees that Clinton will let in don't have a connection with ISIS. It blows my mind on how stupid this county is. SHAKING MY HEAD



Trudeau has let in lots of refugees and we seem to be okay. It's rude to judge people just based on their religion. Not everyone over there has goals to terrorize everyone. Some just want to live the life we are living.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

>Texas flipping between blue and red
>PA, Michigan, NC, and Ohio all blue


----------



## Bowie

If Trump wins, I think something very horrid is going to happen.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Bowie said:


> If Trump wins, I think something very horrid is going to happen.



Like the unset of World War 3? Probably.


----------



## Corrie

Hopefully Congress would realize how stupid he is and not let him do much. xP


----------



## piichinu

Whiteflamingo said:


> America has never been great to begin with.



Yeah actually americas a great country sorry


----------



## Corrie

Holy crap, this election could go any which way at this point. It's super close!


----------



## Mink777

Whiteflamingo said:


> -_-
> 
> Trump is going to supposedly kick out millions of innocent Muslims and Immigrants who are trying to make better lives for themselves.
> 
> So basically, innocent refugees trying to make a better life for themselves = Secret Isis agents who will terrorize your country, judging people based on their religion sucks and comparing them to terrorists,  because of their common religion. wow
> 
> That's pretty dumb.



I did not say all of them were. But some of them could and it could take just a few of them to kill thousands. It is not worth the risk to accept them because a few of them could have a connection with ISIS.

I know you will find some poor way to strike back, but it is common sense that letting thousands of people in our county VERY close to the ISIS territory have to have a few people connected with the terrorism.

Sorry but I actually care about my country and letting Clinton get elected will create more attacks here than Trump would.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> Trudeau has let in lots of refugees and we seem to be okay. It's rude to judge people just based on their religion. Not everyone over there has goals to terrorize everyone. Some just want to live the life we are living.



But some could and all it takes is a small group of them to kill thousands of innocent people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there any people here that agree?


----------



## ~TOAST~

badgrl2 said:


> Yeah actually americas a great country sorry



I think America is a decent country as well, but it can be improved a lot.

Anyways, election. Donald Trump seems to be winning so far and I have very mixed feelings.


----------



## chaicow

I am disappointed in America. People here should nominate better presidential candidates.


----------



## Byngo

I'm shocked MN is leaning red cuz that state is usually solidly blue 

smh...


----------



## Corrie

Alien51 said:


> I did not say all of them were. But some of them could and it could take just a few of them to kill thousands. It is not worth the risk to accept them because a few of them could have a connection with ISIS.
> 
> I know you will find some poor way to strike back, but it is common sense that letting thousands of people in our county VERY close to the ISIS territory have to have a few people connected with the terrorism.
> 
> Sorry but I actually care about my country and letting Clinton get elected will create more attacks here than Trump would.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> But some could and all it takes is a small group of them to kill thousands of innocent people.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there any real people here that agree with me?



Without letting some of the _thousands of innocent people_ in, they'd die too. Technically, eitherway could lead to death of people. If I were from a screwed up country like that, I'd be SO grateful to be let in to a not so screwed up country. edit: they didnt ask to be born there so why should they suffer? They shouldn't, just like we shouldn't.

I don't agree with you so I must be a _fake_ person?


----------



## Vizionari

it doesn't help that i have tons of hw due tomorrow along with the news talking about how close the election is, ahhhrgg


----------



## Mink777

Corrie said:


> Without letting some of the _thousands of innocent people_ in, they'd die too. Technically, eitherway could lead to death of people. If I were from a screwed up country like that, I'd be SO grateful to be let in to a not so screwed up country. edit: they didnt ask to be born there so why should they suffer? They shouldn't, just like we shouldn't.
> 
> I don't agree with you so I must be a _fake_ person?



I have to admit the thing I said at the end was lame.

If Clinton wants to do that than she must come up with some security that would have to check every single refugee that she lets in. But knowing Clinton and the history of her party, it doesn't look like that will happen and that is what I am scared about.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Alien51 said:


> -boop-



Nvm


----------



## Mink777

That Zephyr Guy said:


> TIL that disagreement with Alien51 automatically means you forfeit the reality of your humanity.
> 
> 
> lms if you're not a real human


I was hot in the moment. I do tend to say idiotic things a lot and that was one of them. I'm editing that part out now.


----------



## Bowie

I'm pretty sure that if this man wins, he won't last very long. Too many people despise him. You can't be a leader when 50% (and it looks like it's gonna be 50%, like Brexit) hate your guts.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Looking at the numbers, it looks like a lot of people like him. I'm half white, I wasn't born here. Nor is my family. I don't feel at all safe if that man does become President.


----------



## Greninja

Bowie said:


> I'm pretty sure that if this man wins, he won't last very long. Too many people despise him. You can't be a leader when 50% (and it looks like it's gonna be 50%, like Brexit) hate your guts.



Honestly I think it will go even lower if he becomes president since a majority of America is multicultural


----------



## QueenOpossum

Literally feel sick to my stomach right now.


----------



## tobi!

Trump won.


----------



## Soigne

if we vote this oompa loompa into office i swear to god


----------



## tobi!

DNC is to blame. They thought anyone would beat Trump so they put Hillary in position. 

Also, many Hillary supporters were so convinced by multiple people and media outlets that they didn't go out to vote.


----------



## Bowie

Hilary is in the lead again. Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## Chicha

I'm so horrified at this election right now.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Bowie said:


> Hilary is in the lead again. Let's see how long that lasts.



Where do you see that? The election polls on Google show Trump in the lead with 49% of the popular vote and with 19 electoral votes ahead of Hillary. If she was in the lead in the past ~20 minutes then it obviously didn't last long.

EDIT: Only 7 votes ahead now.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

This is literally making my heart race


----------



## L. Lawliet

Trump got florida! It went red!


----------



## Mink777

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Jacob

Make America great again!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Georgia just got locked in the red. Trump is ahead by 23 votes.


----------



## Soigne

killing myself


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

L. Lawliet said:


> Trump got florida! It went red!



Trump got Florida ages ago dude.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Trump got Florida ages ago dude.



Cnn just broadcast it. They are holding back to prevent another al gore situation


----------



## Mink777

Trump got Wisconsin.


----------



## N e s s

I can't even right now.

I'm done.


----------



## seliph

yall are screwed


----------



## Vizionari

**** this whole thing


----------



## Envy

I've talked about moving up to Michigan. Now I think I'm going to skip over Michigan and go straight to Canada.

I hate to 'joke' about such a thing. At this point, I would still say the same thing if Clinton somehow squeezed a vote. The damage is done. The USA has shown its true colors to me.


----------



## seliph

Envy said:


> I've talked about moving up to Michigan. Now I think I'm going to skip over Michigan and go straight to Canada.
> 
> I hate to 'joke' about such a thing. At this point, I would still say the same thing if Clinton somehow squeezed a vote. The damage is done. The USA has shown its true colors to me.



Good luck 'cause our immigration site has been down like the whole election

Tonight I mean


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm done waiting to see what happens. I'm going to bed, and regardless of who wins tomorrow. I might probably start to develop a drinking problem to keep the next 4 years tolerable.


----------



## Capeet

What a nice sight to wake up to.............


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Hillary just closed in on Nevada.


----------



## Micah

This is such a glorious turn of events. You're so close, Trump.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Micah said:


> This is such a glorious turn of events. You're so close, Trump.



Pennsylvania is in the red. If he wins it he gets 20 more electoral votes.


----------



## Micah

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Pennsylvania is in the red. If he wins it he gets 20 more electoral votes.


Man, I've lived in over a dozen states in my life. Most of them have been crucial in this election (Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin...). It's definitely interesting having seen the various cultures and mindsets across the country. I'm honestly shocked at how some of these states voted, but it's nice to see the underdog [hopefully] pull through.


----------



## Elov

Trump so won lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

As much as I'm freaking out about a Trump presidency, I doubt he'll last long.


If Clinton had issues with an affair forever, I'd love to see what happens to Trump with his pending rape case.


----------



## oath2order

༼ つ ◕◕ ༽つ HILLARY TAKE MY ENERGY ༼ つ ◕◕ ༽つ


----------



## Red Cat

It would be nice if humans were capable of constantly learning from history and always progressing forward to create a society that gets better with each generation. Unfortunately, humans tend to behave cyclically instead and progress eventually gives way to disaster. Nazi Germany is but a faded memory to most people today, and it appears as though the disastrous experiment is about to repeat itself in America. My family has seriously discussed moving to Canada. It's not like Trump won on accident. "Movements" like this don't go away unless they are destroyed by force, and given that the arsenal now involves nukes and biological weapons, I would not be surprised to see the beginning of the end. When Trump's supporters feverishly chant "Lock her up!" even after their candidate has already won, you know Trump isn't going to be just a normal president.


----------



## ZoeNeko

#MAGA ❤


----------



## Micah

Red Cat said:


> Nazi Germany is but a faded memory to most people today, and it appears as though the disastrous experiment is about to repeat itself in America.


That's a _bit_ of an overreaction, don't you think?


----------



## Red Cat

Micah said:


> That's a _bit_ of an overreaction, don't you think?



Tell me how the behavior of Trump and his supporters is drastically different than Hitler and his supporters and I might believe you.


----------



## KeatAlex

Micah said:


> That's a _bit_ of an overreaction, don't you think?



Well ya never know. Donald about to grab America by the... oh you know.


----------



## pipty

Red Cat said:


> Tell me how the behavior of Trump and his supporters is drastically different than Hitler and his supporters and I might believe you.



what about hitlery clinton


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Red Cat said:


> Tell me how the behavior of Trump and his supporters is drastically different than Hitler and his supporters and I might believe you.



Wow... has everyone gone coocoo for Coco Puffs tonight or what? I can't even log onto Tumblr without some bat**** crazy post about Trump.


----------



## Red Cat

megumin said:


> what about hitlery clinton



Well, she never threatened to jail or deport people. I know history textbooks are boring, but there's a reason schools try to get you to read them.


----------



## seliph

DarkDesertFox said:


> I can't even log onto Tumblr without some bat**** crazy post about Trump.



Did you really expect tumblr to be your safehaven in this case

Anyways of course people are up in arms, people want a giant bigot for president


----------



## Bowie

I am very, very sad.


----------



## L. Lawliet

to trump supporters, we have done so well.
to hillary supporters, you tried and fought hard. good fight
to gary johnson supporters, THANK YOU! Liberatarian party will for sure be considered in 2020 and we can break this bipartisan mess.

Locally, Arpaio is out
Pot didnt pass here
minimum wage increase to 12$ 
All for AZ

Also, my sisters school had a shooting threat over this...


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Pennsylvania just got locked in the red.


----------



## Micah

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Pennsylvania just got locked in the red.


Dang, this was an intense election. I just hope Trump is done with his campaign "act" and will tone it down once he's in office now that he doesn't have to win over the American vote.


----------



## KarlaKGB

2015: "The Tories are going to be decimated..." - Outright majority. 

2016: "Brexit will never happen, you racist morons!" - Brexit kicks off. 

2016: "Trump's a loud mouth dickhead, his supporters are all deplorable  ****s! #imWithHer" - Republicans set to take Senate & House. 

everytime a very arrogant, loud & predominantly left-leaning portion are stunned, amazed and didn't see it coming. 

they are blown away by the possibility that their approach; condescension, naivety & brusqueness, might actually play a big role in how people vote vs. how they claim to vote. 

little do they realise how alienating fence sitters makes it significantly easier for populist to sway them

i hope Germany & France are paying close attention...


----------



## kayleee

Well at least marijuana is legal in WA state


----------



## L. Lawliet

how did everyone do locally? sherriff, pot, or w/e?


----------



## Waluigi

Trump's actually gonna win. This disgusts me quite frankly, and I hope to god he does something stupid and gets impeached. 
Good move america.
Good move.
(then again was hillary much better?)


----------



## Micah

L. Lawliet said:


> how did everyone do locally? sherriff, pot, or w/e?


Right now I'm living on the border of Illinois/Indiana and, my goodness, there is a HUGE divide between Trump and Hillary. Tomorrow is definitely going to be interesting.

I'm happy with how Indiana's election turned out, but not how Illinois' did. Then again, I live just outside Chicago, so it's gonna take a big change to actually fix things in that city.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Drowning my fear and terror with rum.

Well, at least when my rights are taken away as an lgbt person and I have to be in the closet again I can be BLAZED while it happens because cali legalized weed.


----------



## Elov

Wew Nevada legalized pot. ^^


----------



## Micah

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Drowning my fear and terror with rum.
> 
> Well, at least when my rights are taken away as an lgbt person and I have to be in the closet again I can be BLAZED while it happens because cali legalized weed.


Repealing gay marriage would be insane on the Republican's side, even if they do have majority. Trump got the vote, so he can stop pandering now. Now we get to see the REAL Trump.

As a fellow LGBT person, I'm not worried. We'll be okay.


----------



## Arlo

I'm very worried for my American friends.

You guys can come live in my house. It's a bit cramped, but there's 5 cats you can pet and pretend the world is okay.


----------



## Red Cat

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Drowning my fear and terror with rum.
> 
> Well, at least when my rights are taken away as an lgbt person and I have to be in the closet again I can be BLAZED while it happens because cali legalized weed.



I hope California mounts a secession movement since it is a very diverse and open-minded state in an otherwise redneck country. The United States are no longer united in any way, so I think it would be best for the country to break apart into red and blue states and go their separate ways.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Red Cat said:


> I hope California mounts a secession movement since it is a very diverse and open-minded state in an otherwise redneck country. The United States are no longer united in any way, so I think it would be best for the country to break apart into red and blue states and go their separate ways.



united doesnt have to mean under your ideals. compromise is key. otherwise, texas would have left long ago


----------



## Micah

Red Cat said:


> I hope California mounts a secession movement since it is a very diverse and open-minded state in an otherwise redneck country. The United States are no longer united in any way, so I think it would be best for the country to break apart into red and blue states and go their separate ways.


Yes, because Illinois would do great seceding from the rest of the midwest lol.


----------



## Micah

Red Cat said:


> I hope California mounts a secession movement since it is a very diverse and open-minded state in an otherwise redneck country. The United States are no longer united in any way, so I think it would be best for the country to break apart into red and blue states and go their separate ways.


Yes, because Illinois would do great seceding from the rest of the midwest lol.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Red Cat said:


> I hope California mounts a secession movement since it is a very diverse and open-minded state in an otherwise redneck country. The United States are no longer united in any way, so I think it would be best for the country to break apart into red and blue states and go their separate ways.



calm down lol


----------



## L. Lawliet

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...F-8#q=electoral map&eob=enn/p//1/0///////////

its over


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Quite disgusted to see that man win the election. But then I have never understood people..


----------



## oath2order

Time to start adding the TBT Trump supporters to my ignore list.


----------



## L. Lawliet

oath2order said:


> Time to start adding the TBT Trump supporters to my ignore list.



rude. imma give free amiibo items tomorrow


----------



## Nightmares

Apparently America is full of idiots well the whole world is 

hOW THE **** DID TRUMP WIN //shivers


----------



## seliph

Well if you wanted a president backed by the kkk and literal nazis then congrats


----------



## Ichigo.

Red Cat said:


> I hope California mounts a secession movement since it is a very diverse and open-minded state in an otherwise redneck country. The United States are no longer united in any way, so I think it would be best for the country to break apart into red and blue states and go their separate ways.



as a californian, i'm cool with that lmao


----------



## Elov

I hear fireworks o.o'


----------



## L. Lawliet

Trump has asked people who supported clinton and johnson and anyone else to please come together for the countries future. He wants to stop this bipartisanship.


So, where do we start?


----------



## oath2order

L. Lawliet said:


> Trump has asked people who supported clinton and johnson and anyone else to please come together for the countries future. He wants to stop this bipartisanship.
> 
> 
> So, where do we start?



He doesn't HAVE to do bipartisanship. GOP has control of the legislature and executive, and will control the judicial. HE DOESN'T HAVE TO WORK WITH DEMOCRATS AND HE WON'T.

These are empty words.


----------



## L. Lawliet

oath2order said:


> He doesn't HAVE to do bipartisanship. GOP has control of the legislature and executive, and will control the judicial. HE DOESN'T HAVE TO WORK WITH DEMOCRATS AND HE WON'T.
> 
> These are empty words.



im trying to start a conversation here. lets not be regressive.

Alright so for starters, keep electoral college or go to popular vote overall?


----------



## seliph

L. Lawliet said:


> Trump has asked people who supported clinton and johnson and anyone else to please come together for the countries future. He wants to stop this bipartisanship.
> 
> 
> So, where do we start?



If he wanted what's best for the country's future he'd get rid of his devil-incarnate VP


----------



## Bowie

I hope when he meets with Obama, Obama refuses to shake his hand.

Do you guys remember the final speech he made for Hilary's campaign? He said near the end that he still had the same optimism he had when he was first elected, and betted that the American people would choose Hilary over Trump, because he believes they are good people. I can only imagine what he's feeling right now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> He doesn't HAVE to do bipartisanship. GOP has control of the legislature and executive, and will control the judicial. HE DOESN'T HAVE TO WORK WITH DEMOCRATS AND HE WON'T.
> 
> These are empty words.



the democrats are united behind hillary in a way that the republicans are in no way united behind trump. clinton also has the support of the media in a way trump never will. if any of these people were to overstep their constitutional boundaries, i would be more scared if it was hillary. but i guess it's ok if the dems have control of congress and hillary has a blank check to do as she pleases :^)


----------



## LambdaDelta

11/09/2016: the day a literal terrorist was elected into the most powerful position in the modern world

also checks and balances were thrown completely out the window

so **** over half the American populace. I hope your lives end up becoming the most miserable things in all existence


----------



## KarlaKGB

LambdaDelta said:


> 11/09/2016: the day a literal terrorist was elected into the most powerful position in the modern world
> 
> also checks and balances were thrown completely out the window
> 
> so **** over half the American populace. I hope your lives end up becoming the most miserable things in all existence



like i said above, trump will be subject to more checks and balances than clinton would have been


----------



## Antonio

We are freakin dude


----------



## xanisha

I'm going to be honest here, as a person of color it was already difficult to live in America, the racist comments I get, the dirty looks from police and people saying things like go back to Africa were already a normal thing in my daily life. I have experienced so much hate just because of the color of my skin it is scary. Now with a man who is racist and sexist as the president, I fear that my harassment will increase. I have no idea how the country will recover from this, we are already so divided and now with a man who uses hate and ignorance to get elected I fear that the KKK, Neo-Nazis and other white supremacist groups will become more and more vocal and increase their violent actions. As a country, we just took a step into the wrong direction. The history books seem to have taught us nothing about what happens when men like him are in power.


----------



## LambdaDelta

KarlaKGB said:


> like i said above, trump will be subject to more checks and balances than clinton would have been



ok, keep telling yourself that

I'm not in the mood to argue about this anymore


----------



## skarmoury

I'm in school and I'm not American but everyone here's been keeping track of the election scores and results.
So.............. what now.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I do seriously wonder how much the lack of a full voting rights act contributed to this outcome

also, who wants to place bets on when wwiii will happen?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

xanisha said:


> I'm going to be honest here, as a person of color it was already difficult to live in America, the racist comments I get, the dirty looks from police and people saying things like go back to Africa were already a normal thing in my daily life. I have experienced so much hate just because of the color of my skin it is scary. Now with a man who is racist and sexist as the president, I fear that my harassment will increase. I have no idea how the country will recover from this, we are already so divided and now with a man who uses hate and ignorance to get elected I fear that the KKK, Neo-Nazis and other white supremacist groups will become more and more vocal and increase their violent actions. As a country, we just took a step into the wrong direction. The history books seem to have taught us nothing about what happens when men like him are in power.




Shouldn't happen. I'm so angry to read your comment. Not at you, I despise racism and bigoted behaviour in general. I can't believe this man is president


----------



## Munyo

anyone who voted for trump 
you voted for him bc you believed in his ideals

his ideals are based on hate
thanks


----------



## Bowie

The president is a man who encourages violence at his rallies, jokes(?) about assaulting women, is potentially a rapist (going on trial tomorrow, I should add) and someone who turns a blind eye to the LGBT+ community.

Trump didn't just win tonight, hatred did.


----------



## xanisha

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Shouldn't happen. I'm so angry to read your comment. Not at you, I despise racism and bigoted behaviour in general. I can't believe this man is president


It was a pretty close election though, he only won by a small margin for most of the states, but it is still crazy to think that half of the country is okay with or supports the hate speech he spews. But hopefully his presidency won't be too terrible for people that aren't white men (literally the only group of people he doesn't hate).


----------



## himeki

To be honest, I'm really interested to see how this plays out :v


----------



## KarlaKGB

it's ok cuz hillary supporter lena dunham wishes white men would become extinct, im sure that helped


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

xanisha said:


> It was a pretty close election though, he only won by a small margin for most of the states, but it is still crazy to think that half of the country is okay with or supports the hate speech he spews. But hopefully his presidency won't be too terrible for people that aren't white men (literally the only group of people he doesn't hate).



I can't reason with it. He has said things throughout which alienate so many groups of people. 
Just can't see good coming from this


----------



## Kaiserin

WHAT A NIGHT THIS HAD BEEN.


----------



## xanisha

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I can't reason with it. He has said things throughout which alienate so many groups of people.
> Just can't see good coming from this



I doubt any good will come from this. At this point I just hope that things don't become worse.


----------



## Franny

it actually freaking happened lads


----------



## L. Lawliet

xanisha said:


> It was a pretty close election though, he only won by a small margin for most of the states, but it is still crazy to think that half of the country is okay with or supports the hate speech he spews. But hopefully his presidency won't be too terrible for people that aren't white men (literally the only group of people he doesn't hate).



literally gary johnson saved it from being a stalemate or complete clinton victory. third parties matter!


----------



## LambdaDelta

and people got on my case for hating the people that supported him

well good news, I hate even *more* people now than I ever have in my entire lifetime

and **** no and **** you if you're going to say anything (again) about not hating the people who support and validate hatred as being the proper direction for the world to go. that is a literal garbage-ass sentiment that just further validates these disgusting people. they deserve all the hatred, because otherwise they're just being told that their toxicness is a perfectly acceptable alternative

if you can't have respect for others as human beings, then you don't deserve any level of respect to begin with

and because I'm sure some smartass probably will otherwise, nobody say anything about HYPOCRISY in that last line. because that is not hypocrisy, that is ****ing having moral standards. hypocrisy would be if I treated and consistently attempted to ruin these hateful people the same way they do to the victims of their hatred. which spoilers: I won't


----------



## L. Lawliet

LambdaDelta said:


> and people got on my case for hating the people that supported him
> 
> well good news, I hate even *more* people now than I ever have in my entire lifetime
> 
> and **** no and **** you if you're going to say anything (again) about not hating the people who support and validate hatred as being the proper direction for the world to go. that is a literal garbage-ass sentiment that just further validates these disgusting people. they deserve all the hatred, because otherwise they're just being told that their toxicness is a perfectly acceptable alternative
> 
> if you can't have respect for others as human beings, then you don't deserve any level of respect to begin with
> 
> and because I'm sure some smartass probably will otherwise, nobody say anything about HYPOCRISY in that last line. because that is not hypocrisy, that is ****ing having moral standards. hypocrisy would be if I treated and consistently attempted to ruin these hateful people the same way they do to the victims of their hatred. which spoilers: I won't



ok. if that is the case, i have no respect for you anymore. have fun in life!


----------



## Chicha

I'm so disgusted with this election. It's unbelievable that half the country voted with so much hatred within themselves based on ignorance and harmful stereotypes. Things are going to be bad for all of us, especially POC. I'm so horrified this happened. There's so many people who are fearing their lives now. This country has shown its true colors electing someone who encourages violence, sexism, racism, homophobia, the list goes on and on. I feel like we're regressing and it's only just the beginning.


----------



## LambdaDelta

L. Lawliet said:


> ok. if that is the case, i have no respect for you anymore. have fun in life!



well good thing I don't care about how much people respect or like me then

if they do, then cool. if they don't, I have better things to worry about


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

L. Lawliet said:


> ok. if that is the case, i have no respect for you anymore. have fun in life!



But she's right? Many voted with hate in their eyes.


----------



## L. Lawliet

LinkToTheWorld said:


> But she's right? Many voted with hate in their eyes.



many have their reasons. some with hate for people. some with hate for the establishment. so with hate for other things. 

i hate the establishment. it has been overthrown today


----------



## LambdaDelta

LinkToTheWorld said:


> But she's right? Many voted with hate in their eyes.



really, don't bother

I don't mean this out of spite towards them or anything. I know full well with my viewpoint+blunt personality that plenty of people will dislike me, and I am fine with that

it's impossible to be liked by everyone anyways, so ehh. if people see me as some inhuman monster of a different variety or whatever, then so be it. I may utterly despise them, but even the worst of people I refuse to treat like they treat their victims. there's a difference between hating and acting on hatred, and stepping into the latter is where I refuse to go. as otherwise, I would be just the same as them

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> i hate the establishment. it has been overthrown today



using someone that rallied for and supported hatred, bigotry, and systematic oppression to "overthrow establishment" is such a disgustingly selfish and petty "**** you" to all the groups that will now be having to face EVEN WORSE undeserved consequences from people that are now more validated for their actions than ever before for their lives. you are literally just saying that millions of people's lives are fine for slaughter if you get what you want out of this. this is just a masked voting out of hatred, no more to it

also

ELECTIONS

AREN'T

****ING

ABOUT

YOU

YOU

****ING

SELF-CENTERED


----------



## KarlaKGB

it's not that people who voted trump hate blacks, latinos, gays

it's that they don't care about them because they have bigger things in their own life to care about. and that's what the washington bubble doesnt understand


----------



## moonford

This is ridiculous, at least I don't live in America.


----------



## LambdaDelta

KarlaKGB said:


> it's that they don't care about them because they aren't the ones affected



there, I gave the actual answer for you


----------



## Blythetastic

A whole lot of people done goofed this election the heck up. 

I've been upset all night. Time to give up and go to bed. 

I'm an American and I am very disappointed in America tonight.


----------



## Alienfish

Let's bring back the guy who tried to shoot Trump earlier please.

But yeah the US has a ****ed up election system allowing these people to win at random /looks back at Gore v. Bush time.

Also yeah all those dissatisfied hillbillies voting for Trump because yeah I'm too lazy to actually read up on his values. 

Why does this feel like 1933 all over, man.


----------



## KarlaKGB

LambdaDelta said:


> there, I gave the actual answer for you



this is also true. you will find it hard to convince a white working class factory worker who has been left behind by democrat affirmative action policies targeted at blacks, that LGBT rights are more important than his ability to feed his family.


----------



## Esphas

im glad about this, brexit is less embarrassing for my country now

EDIT: IM NOT ACTUALLY GLAD BTW


----------



## Corrie

Welp. The fact that Trump won is extremely embarrassing for America. Never have I ever been more proud to be Canadian.


----------



## Taj

Man, I just want all of these threads to die over. 


Congrats Trump for winning, not that I really care unless you declare war on a South Korea for some unknown reason


----------



## AquaStrudel

I honestly did not think Trump would win. I thought Hillary had this in the bag.


----------



## Araie

I can't believe he actually won. I'm shaking right now. I'm honestly even afraid to begin to imagine what our world's future will become.


----------



## KarlaKGB

honestly, if you read the podesta emails, you'll find that clinton held similar views to those that ppl crucified trump for. she was privately against gay marriage. privately acknowledged that radical islam was a real threat. privately admitted that terrorists would infiltrate the syrian refugee program. privately thought environmentalists should get a life. privately said that muslims, blacks, roma will never succeed regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## piichinu

Hehe this should be interesting

- - - Post Merge - - -



neester14 said:


> Man, I just want all of these threads to die over.
> 
> 
> Congrats Trump for winning, not that I really care unless you declare war on a South Korea for some unknown reason



South Korea? O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now we wait til January tho -_-


----------



## Taj

badgrl2 said:


> Hehe this should be interesting
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea? O_O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Now we wait til January tho -_-



It's where I live, nice tourist attraction area


----------



## littletwinclouds

KarlaKGB said:


> honestly, if you read the podesta emails, you'll find that clinton held similar views to those that ppl crucified trump for. she was privately against gay marriage. privately acknowledged that radical islam was a real threat. privately admitted that terrorists would infiltrate the syrian refugee program. privately thought environmentalists should get a life. privately said that muslims, blacks, roma will never succeed regardless of the circumstances.



but the thing is most people haven't read the podesta emails - if they had, they wouldn't support her. they're damning.

people are too quick to believe what other people tell them to believe. there's such a cult mentality, especially on the internet, and people are so vehement about their beliefs and demonise anyone who doesn't believe with them (looking at you, tumblr) that no-one wants to be left out or on the wrong side of the mob.

no-one does their own research - they listen to what other teenagers and the popular media tells them.


----------



## KarlaKGB

of course, the democrats lost this election themselves when they rigged the primaries. so yeah, trump was right, the election was rigged.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I have Obama-Care, I'm half white, annnd I have Financial aid. Pretty sure I'm fudged once January hits. Luckily I only have one semester left of school and my spring term is already covered. Hopefully.


----------



## abbydoll

I'm not worried about the safety of this country, I'm worried about the sanity of the people living in it.


----------



## Amilee

i cant believe this happened. how can someone like him win? 
america is ****ed... the whole world is ****ed. i just hope this doesnt end in war...


----------



## Vizionari

I can't believe he actually won, I just feel so disappointed in America right now...


----------



## Micah

Amilee said:


> i cant believe this happened. how can someone like him win?
> america is ****ed... the whole world is ****ed. i just hope this doesnt end in war...


Look, America will be fine. Like I said earlier, 99% of this election has been hyperbole on either side.

Trump was outspoken on the campaign trail because he needed to be. Most of the stuff he said won't happen because he doesn't need the American vote anymore.

Let's not forget that many people, including politicians, saw Hillary as a warmonger.

America survived World War 1, World War 2, and the Cold War in the last 100 years. We'll stick this out, too.


----------



## Greninja

I can't believe the oompa loompa won the elected I'm so disappointed in my country to think there are people still out there with such ignorant views about the world AmericN will not be great again.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Greninja said:


> I can't believe the oompa loompa won the elected I'm so disappointed in my country to think there are people still out there with such ignorant views about the world AmericN will not be great again.



the real ignoramuses were hillary's media congolomerates. they thought they understood the electorate and tried to push a narrative for them to swallow. they were wrong.


----------



## pipty

KarlaKGB said:


> it's not that people who voted trump hate blacks, latinos, gays
> 
> it's that they don't care about them because they have bigger things in their own life to care about. and that's what the washington bubble doesnt understand



One of the posts that makes the most sense out of all the rancid garbage I've seen


----------



## Amilee

Micah said:


> America survived World War 1, World War 2, and the Cold War in the last 100 years. We'll stick this out, too.



b-but im not from america... 
your kinda right tho, he cant do anything. i just think his views are really frightning.


----------



## Micah

Amilee said:


> b-but im not from america...
> your kinda right tho, he cant do anything. i just think his views are really frightning.


To be fair, he did say a lot during the election that was uncalled for. His treatment of women is an issue, but I think this election was more about the American public standing AGAINST something than FOR something.

If he continues to act like an idiot, the American people will turn against him very quickly. He needs to change the way he presents himself for there not to be a mutiny. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but we'll see.


----------



## Capeet

How much power is Trump really going to have as the president anyway? Some people make it sound like he could get a lot of his plans through but others seem to very much disagree. I don't know enough about American politics to know what to expect.


----------



## chaicow

Everyone thought that Clinton would win but nope... it was Trump. I think that Trump will have a lot of power but it won't be absolute. I don't think that the wall will be successful. It's not practical to build a wall and ask Mexico to pay for it. I don't know about his other policies though. Maybe the republicans in the house and senate will agree with him. They may disagree with him. I did hear that the republicans in the legislature hate Trump so...


----------



## KarlaKGB

the wall is obviously a complete fantasy, and getting mexico to pay for it is an even bigger fantasy. the point is, he believes the southern border is a national security issue, and it seems the voters agree with him. it is very possible to reduce the surging flow of illegals flowing into america to a trickle through rigorous enforcement of *existing* laws. it can't be right that it is easier for an educated and skilled migrant to enter america illegally than to go through the proper immigration channels. there are also obvious national security benefits to preventing drug traffickers and narco-terrorists from crossing the border.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know it's bad that Trump won, it is. But I am glad that Hillary lost. In fact, back when she was running against Obama for the Democratic Party, I wanted Obama to win against her. I never liked her to begin with, but I didn't hate Obama back then. And when she was running against Bernie, I wanted Bernie to win. But he lost. And Trump was my least favorite of the Republicans. But it doesn't matter who wins. We're all screwed, but at least I don't get to see Hillary.


----------



## Stalfos

Never have I been as happy to live in Sweden as I am right now. My thoughts goes out to the american people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Stalfos said:


> Never have I been as happy to live in Sweden as I am right now. My thoughts goes out to the american people.



And I'm happy that you don't have to suffer his presidency in the next four years either. It's only the Americans that have to worry.


----------



## Corrie

Micah said:


> To be fair, he did say a lot during the election that was uncalled for. His treatment of women is an issue, but I think this election was more about the American public standing AGAINST something than FOR something.
> 
> If he continues to act like an idiot, the American people will turn against him very quickly. He needs to change the way he presents himself for there not to be a mutiny. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but we'll see.



He already acts like an idiot and clearly that doesn't bother anybody.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cosmic Kid said:


> How much power is Trump really going to have as the president anyway? Some people make it sound like he could get a lot of his plans through but others seem to very much disagree. I don't know enough about American politics to know what to expect.



It depends on Congress. Sadly though, a lot of the seats were filled by Republicans so I'm not sure what will happen.


----------



## Stalfos

Apple2012 said:


> And I'm happy that you don't have to suffer his presidency in the next four years either. It's only the Americans that have to worry.



Frankly, it was a no-win situation. I'm not to happy with how polarized things have gotten. I'm sure you guys will persevere this time too though.


----------



## Nightmares

Lmao apparently the Canadian immigration website went down due to heavy traffic or something......//brb dying


----------



## ZoeNeko

@liberals


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Micah said:


> To be fair, he did say a lot during the election that was uncalled for. His treatment of women is an issue, but I think this election was more about the American public standing AGAINST something than FOR something.
> 
> If he continues to act like an idiot, the American people will turn against him very quickly. He needs to change the way he presents himself for there not to be a mutiny. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt, but we'll see.



Yeah, it was kinda true that the election was like that.

If it was Ted Cruz, Marco Rubio, or Ben Carson that won the Republican nominee, I would vote FOR someone. But with Trump and Clinton, I had to vote AGAINST someone. My choice is to either let the bigot who said mean things win, or let the traitor who betrayed America win. Neither is a feasible option, but I had to vote, to keep the greater evil out.


----------



## mintellect

So this means that my dad might get deported, and so my mother and I will probably lose our homes and starve to death.



Well, at least he wants to get rid of common core.


----------



## Trundle

Diancie Rose said:


> So this means that my dad might get deported, and so my mother and I will probably lose our homes and starve to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least he wants to get rid of common core.



You're certainly optimistic! This won't happen. Please don't be surreal. Trump alone doesn't have the power to commit such acts against humanity.


----------



## littletwinclouds

ZoeNeko said:


> @liberals



i've had this stuck in my head all day now that it's pinned on /pol/


----------



## GalacticGhost

i don't live in america, but i feel bad for americans, not just because trump got elected but also because from what i've heard clinton isn't much better.

i just hope that trump doesn't pass anything that basically undoes any of the stuff that's been put in place to try and make people more equal to each other, like the legalisation of gay marriage.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Diancie Rose said:


> So this means that my dad might get deported, and so my mother and I will probably lose our homes and starve to death.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least he wants to get rid of common core.



yes that's exactly what will happen. he will also nuke the entire world before blasting off to join his space nazi buddies on the moon


----------



## Micah

SuperStar2361 said:


> i just hope that trump doesn't pass anything that basically undoes any of the stuff that's been put in place to try and make people more equal to each other, like the legalisation of gay marriage.


If Trump does this, America will riot. It's hypothetically possible, but not plausible, so as an LGBT person, I'm not worried.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Guess what I saw as I was reading the election results.

11,000 voted Harambe during this election. Wow!


----------



## Jawile

Russia is ready to restore ties with the US.
http://www.reuters.com/article/usa-election-russia-putin-idUSR4N1D800D?c?

Donald Trump has done more for peace in one day than Obama has done in eight years.
MAGA MAGA MAGA


----------



## Timexturner

Well the world is headed to hell now that trump is in office. &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## oath2order

Jawile said:


> Russia is ready to restore ties with the US.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/usa-election-russia-putin-idUSR4N1D800D?c?
> 
> Donald Trump has done more for peace in one day than Obama has done in eight years.
> MAGA MAGA MAGA



Gee that's not suspicious at all. America elects an anti gay Christian zealot as VP, and a President who was elected in part from Russians hacking the opponent


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jawile said:


> Russia is ready to restore ties with the US.
> http://www.reuters.com/article/usa-election-russia-putin-idUSR4N1D800D?c?
> 
> Donald Trump has done more for peace in one day than Obama has done in eight years.
> MAGA MAGA MAGA



washington and moscow have fundamentally conflicting strategic interests. putin may want to shake trump's hand, but he wont be charmed out of defending his country's interests. maybe trump can forge a constructive parnership with putin, but he should never mistaken that for friendship - moscow doesn't do friendship


----------



## Jawile

Are people really upset that we have a new potential ally like come on
It's PEACE


----------



## Corrie

Jawile said:


> Are people really upset that we have a new potential ally like come on
> It's PEACE



Putin is a horrible person and so is Trump (though Putin is worse, of course). Picture what two horrible people can do together. Putin's goal is the rule the entire world. You ever wonder why Russia is so messed up? It's due to that guy. Don't be fooled into thinking his goal is to create peace. No, it's all a lie. Don't believe me if you want, doesn't hurt me any, just be aware is all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Corrie said:


> Putin is a horrible person and so is Trump (though Putin is worse, of course). Picture what two horrible people can do together. Putin's goal is the rule the entire world. You ever wonder why Russia is so messed up? It's due to that guy. Don't be fooled into thinking his goal is to create peace. No, it's all a lie. Don't believe me if you want, doesn't hurt me any, just be aware is all.



I think Nicholas II was a better person than Putin.


----------



## Becca617

As an American who despises Donald Trump, I am terrified for my country's future. My father and brother are both Trump supporters (as well as my grandparents) they are all laughing at me because he won. I cannot comprehend what will happen in 4 years


----------



## Onigiriis

Apple2012 said:


> Guess what I saw as I was reading the election results.
> 
> 11,000 voted Harambe during this election. Wow!



The worst honestly.... I hate how many ignorant people we have in this country : )


----------



## Bowie

Becca617 said:


> As an American who despises Donald Trump, I am terrified for my country's future. My father and brother are both Trump supporters (as well as my grandparents) they are all laughing at me because he won. I cannot comprehend what will happen in 4 years



I know how you feel. A member of my family is a Trump supporter, worried that he _won't_ do everything he said he was going to do.


----------



## dierefuji

its honestly disgusting how people want trump to be assassinated, like honestly
do you really hate democracy so much as to want people with differentiating opinions to be murdered? 
they're probably empty threats from millennials in the third or fourth stages of grief but it's still utterly revolting


----------



## Bowie

dierefuji said:


> its honestly disgusting how people want trump to be assassinated, like honestly
> do you really hate democracy so much as to want people with differentiating opinions to be murdered?
> they're probably empty threats from millennials in the third or fourth stages of grief but it's still utterly revolting



Donald Trump is putting people to death. The suicide hotlines were swarmed last night. I don't wish him harm, but karma has everyone's name and a stamp, and if something happens to him I won't exactly be mourning him. He's on trial for rape tomorrow.


----------



## ToxiFoxy

I am still dying at the fact that the Canadian Immigrant website crashed last night, and the US stock markets crashed more than the day after 9/11 occurred.


----------



## piichinu

ToxiFoxy said:


> I am still dying at the fact that the Canadian Immigrant website crashed last night, and the US stock markets crashed more than the day after 9/11 occurred.



but did they bounce back :]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> Donald Trump is putting people to death. The suicide hotlines were swarmed last night. I don't wish him harm, but karma has everyone's name and a stamp, and if something happens to him I won't exactly be mourning him. He's on trial for rape tomorrow.



people are probably feeling suicidal because of all the fear mongering thats going on online right now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Guess what I saw as I was reading the election results.
> 
> 11,000 voted Harambe during this election. Wow!



JUST SO EVERYONE KNOWS
1. That is a rumor, there is no evidence to back that figure
2. Most states require paperwork done by the write-in candidate themselves for those write-in votes to even count

Even if it were real, none of those joke votes took any votes away from the two big candidates.


----------



## nintendofan85

badgrl2 said:


> but did they bounce back :]



We won't know completely until the stock markets in China, Japan, and South Korea begin trading again.


----------



## Taj

The funniest part is that I'm considering making a fake troll account and spam this thread


----------



## abc123wee

How did we let this happen? We're screwed!
On the bright side, SNL and The Late Show will be hilarious for the next 4 years.

PS
Anyone wanna be bunker mates for WWIII?


----------



## brutalitea

Some sources reporting at least 8 trans youth have committed suicide since Trump's win was announced.


----------



## Bowie

This is a message that has been circling around social media for a while now:

"Trigger warning: suicide

Edited to add: we are up to 8. 8 dead. 1 on life support.

Edited again to add: these numbers are being reported by parents. When I say "kids" I should clarify that I'm just speaking about someone child... that child could be anywhere from a teenager to an adult.

I'm in a couple of Facebook groups for parents who have transgender children. As of right now we have reports that we lost four children to suicide since last night's election results. FOUR CHILDREN TO SUICIDE. And a 5th is on life support.

I don't know how to accurately describe how terrified I am. I can love my son with every ounce of my being. I can advocate for him until I'm blue in the face. I can get him the best therapist & psychiatrist I can find, but unless the rest of society supports him too, I run a 41% chance of losing him just like the parents in my groups lost their kids.

But I guess that doesn't really matter as long as we've all got our guns, bibles, and a shot at reversing Roe vs. Wade.

Those things are obviously more important. Why else would we elect someone who has promised to overturn President Obama's trans directives, or someone who promised to remove all protections for the LGBT community, or someone who thinks my kid can be "saved" with conversion therapy instead of love and acceptance.

Sorry, not sorry, if this offends you. Trust me, being offended is so much easier than being scared for your kids life, health, and happiness."

Says it all, really.


----------



## piichinu

neester14 said:


> The funniest part is that I'm considering making a fake troll account and spam this thread



y is that funny. spam isnt even good trolling


----------



## piichinu

double post


----------



## Taj

badgrl2 said:


> y is that funny. spam isnt even good trolling



To be fair that's true, and I apologize for what I said.

I just find it extremely unnerving to the fact that people are even commiting suicide to this and saying the world will end, I mean why think of the worst possible thing?

I think it's funny because if you're making a fuss about this, the only person you're hurting is you


----------



## dierefuji

Bowie said:


> Donald Trump is putting people to death. The suicide hotlines were swarmed last night. I don't wish him harm, but karma has everyone's name and a stamp, and if something happens to him I won't exactly be mourning him. He's on trial for rape tomorrow.


That's not his fault, its the media's, for fear-mongering and acting like the president has some absolute power that can make Trump a tyrant. They're openly giving false information on sites like BuzzFeed and Tumblr.



ToxiFoxy said:


> I am still dying at the fact that the Canadian Immigrant website crashed last night


And people say Trump won't make a great president. He's already helping beat overpopulation!


----------



## JX-

yay trump won america will possibly be out of debt


----------



## Bowie

dierefuji said:


> That's not his fault, its the media's, for fear-mongering and acting like the president has some absolute power that can make Trump a tyrant. They're openly giving false information on sites like BuzzFeed and Tumblr.



He thinks Mexican immigrants are rapists and terrorists.

He thinks planned parenthood is "an abortion factory".

He wants to abolish Muslim Americans indefinitely.

He "can't decide" on whether transsexuals should be protected or not.

He believes same-sex marriage should be decided by individual states.

He called Rosie O?Donnell "a big fat pig", "disgusting", "a  slob", and "a very unattractive person". Bette Midler is "ugly", and Heidi  Klum is "no longer a 10".

He made a habit of going into beauty pageant contestants' dressing rooms  even when they were naked, claiming he "got away with it" because he ran the show.

He admitted to trying to have sex with a married woman once.

He's on trial for rape, and will be on trial for multiple things throughout his presidency.

All of these can be backed up if you want me to get out all the sources for you, by the way.

It is no wonder that people wanted to kill themselves. America is an extremely unpredictable, and possibly unsafe place with a man like that. If I lived there I'd be absolutely terrified.


----------



## Taj

JX- said:


> yay trump won america will possibly be out of debt



I think it's 18 trillion dollars, Trump has either got a magic beanstalk or we're gonna have to gradually work it over the next 20 years


----------



## f11

If trump has congress on his side, I'm just waiting for what he can accomplish.


----------



## mintellect

According to what I've read the electoral college doesn't make their decision until December 19th and it is possible that they could vote against the majority of their district, though it's very rare. If the citizens of the US are able to make as little as three swing state's electoral colleges swing against Trump, Hillary would have won.
Considering that Hillary won the popular vote and Trump has 2 court cases against him before December 19th, maybe there is hope. Who knows.


----------



## piichinu

Diancie Rose said:


> According to what I've read the electoral college doesn't make their decision until December 19th and it is possible that they could vote against the majority of their district, though it's very rare. If the citizens of the US are able to make as little as three swing state's electoral colleges swing against Trump, Hillary would have won.
> Considering that Hillary won the popular vote and Trump has 2 court cases against him before December 19th, maybe there is hope. Who knows.



Another post meant to send out false information on social media. 
Electors don't flip, nor do most states ALLOW them to. It's not happening lol.


----------



## Damniel

What I'm most disgusted by this election by far is the "why should I vote it does matter" and "I don't care". Those who could've but were too lazy to vote has no right to complain about the election and the person who won it. 

Also the amount of harambe votes/joke people wrote makes me really sad on how immature voting age adults can be. It wasn't funny, it's a disrespect to the county. 

These 2 types of people I am appalled by and am not expecting a word from their mouth about yesterday. What happened yesterday, good or bad, was from these types of voters.


----------



## Jawile

dierefuji said:


> That's not his fault, its the media's, for fear-mongering and acting like the president has some absolute power that can make Trump a tyrant. They're openly giving false information on sites like BuzzFeed and Tumblr.



Honestly? This. It's tragic that people are killing themselves over this, but these people are seriously overstating how much power the president has. If he wants any of these alleged "anti-LGBT" or "anti-woman" laws everyone says he'll pass, they'll be overruled because there will be riots from these communities and the communities that support them. Add that to the media bias and misinformation and you get tragedies like these.


----------



## Arlo

I don't think the suicides are so much because of what Trump can do, but rather what he's proved. He's proved that you can be a racist, homophobic, xenophobic, transphobic horrible man, and people in their country will vehemently support you.

It must be a scary time for those in the US who Trump doesn't like, because it's been proven that a large percentage of your country also doesn't like you.


----------



## KarlaKGB

1. it's not that a large percentage of america hate blacks gays trans etc..it's that those people believe that the problems they face dwarf matters like gay marriage. if i am a worker who's been laid off because my company couldn't compete with cheap foreign goods, and i risk losing my home and i can't feed my family, i'm not going to care if bob and jim can get married or if sam can use the girl's bathroom at his/her school.

2. that same large percentage of america did not vote for trump because he is racist/homophobic etc.., they voted despite of that. hillary was that rotten and that unpopular that she couldn't even defeat trump. the dems rigged their primaries so that they could install the one candidate that could lose to trump. hillary's loss is entirely on the broken DNC establishment.


----------



## seliph

http://www.snopes.com/harambe-15000-votes/

At least that's been settled


----------



## pocky

Damniel said:


> What I'm most disgusted by this election by far is the "why should I vote it does matter" and "I don't care". Those who could've but were too lazy to vote has no right to complain about the election and the person who won it.
> 
> Also the amount of harambe votes/joke people wrote makes me really sad on how immature voting age adults can be. It wasn't funny, it's a disrespect to the county.
> 
> These 2 types of people I am appalled by and am not expecting a word from their mouth about yesterday. What happened yesterday, good or bad, was from these types of voters.



This post words it better than I can.


----------



## Trundle

pocky said:


> This post words it better than I can.



If you're posting this as a response to Daniel, please remember that Daniel is saying that he is appalled by the people who have the opportunity but do not vote. He is in no way criticizing people who simply can not vote due to extenuating circumstances.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Hillary Clinton's concession speech, telling all the little girls watching to remember that they're important and their hopes and dreams matter; that hit me hard. We shouldn't HAVE TO BE REMINDED OF THAT.

I may have being straight in my corner, but being a woman automatically makes me dirt in the eyes of roughly half of the people in this country.


----------



## chibibunnyx

I have refrained so hard from not speaking or posting about my feelings on the election this year. But everything I am seeing before my eyes is freaking heartbreaking. I'm a "minority", I'm hispanic, I'm a person of color, my family is, I respect all religions, all opinions respectfully, all genders, and all preferences. But I simply cannot come terms with the amount of people that voted for Trump. I still cannot understand how an investigation over e-mails weighs more than someone who is running for president, poking fun of the mentally disabled, outwardly promoting building a wall to divide people, HUMAN BEINGS, generalizing a religious group as terrorist, calling women ugly and fat just because he can, generalizing a race as rapist and the list GOES ON! 

I have been trying my hardest these past days to not fill myself with hate, and be understanding but I cannot. I have a child to raise and I don't know how the heck I'm going to explain that someone like Donald Trump won a presidency. Or how am I supposed to explain the thousands of hateful things people are saying to each other because of this election. 

Whether you are a Democrat or Republican, this is a hot mess and not something to be proud of. All I am full of is disbelief hoping this is a nightmare, but it's not. It's reality, this is the new America, and that is sad. We're a laughing stock around the world people. Nobody is actually applauding the fact that someone with no experience just a lot of money, racism, bigotry, & negativity is going to run the office.

This ain't just a black matter, or hispanic matter, This hits home with every race, gender, sexuality, disability, and belief there is that knows in their right mind this ain't right! 
I had to let it all out, cause the only way I was going to except this hot mess is if I claimed this to be the world I live in, smh


----------



## seliph

POC are having threats and slurs written on their cars and around their schools, as well as being both verbally and physically assaulted on the streets while doing everyday tasks. Women are hearing "Grab them by the p****" yelled around campuses. All in the name of Trump.

This is what you guys voted for.

Edit: A gay couple also had a note that said "Can't wait til your 'marriage' is overturned by a real president. Gay families = Burn in hell!" placed on their car


----------



## HopeForHyrule

nvll said:


> POC are having threats and slurs written on their cars and around their schools, as well as being both verbally and physically assaulted on the streets while doing everyday tasks. Women are hearing "Grab them by the p****" yelled around campuses. All in the name of Trump.
> 
> This is what you guys voted for.
> 
> Edit: A gay couple also had a note that said "Can't wait til your 'marriage' is overturned by a real president. Gay families = Burn in hell!" placed on their car



And he hasn't even been SWORN IN yet. This is a frightening time to be alive. I really hoped we were finally moving beyond all of this, but I've been proven wrong.

I can't even take solace in the eventuality of telling his supporters, "I told you so!", because this is just so very sad. We're all going to lie bleeding by the time all is said and done.


----------



## Bowie

Only 52-54% of Americans voted in the election, and 11,000+ of those voters voted for Harambe. Had they voted for Hilary, maybe things wouldn't have turned out this way. If you _can_ vote and vote for something utterly ridiculous, you don't have a right to complain about Trump's success, but if you couldn't (like me, as a Briton), then you still have a right to voice your opinions.

231,556,622 people were eligible to vote.

46.9% didn't vote.

25.6% voted for Clinton.

25.5% voted for Trump.

And then there's the joke votes to count as well, so had those complete morons decided to actually try and make a difference for their country, we wouldn't have a squirrel-haired convicted rapist as president right now. One vote _does_ make a difference.


----------



## Stalfos

It's a new age. The **** age.

Trump is all about hate which his supporters clearly show. I weep for America.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Stalfos said:


> It's a new age. The **** age.



This is the age of women, LGBT, and minorities all having to constantly look over their shoulders and fear for their well-being.

I've seen quite a few shared posts on Facebook detailing the racism and sexism already ramped up in this country, nevermind what will happen once January rolls around.

I will definitely be walking around in groups and carrying pepper spray. Extreme? God, I hope so...but I refuse to take a chance when it comes to my, and others with me, safety.


----------



## Jacob

I get it you guys are upset that Trump won the presidency, but nothing would be different had Hillary won. A lot of people, my family included - I'm not ashamed of that, view Hillary Clinton equally if not more horrible as/than Trump. 
If Hillary won, there would still be riots, hate and destruction. 
Trump's policies will effect a lot of families more positively than Hillary's and it's disgusting that you guys are making those voters feel bad about it. 

No one actually _wants_ Trump, most people just hate Hillary. Just as much as you _hate_ Trump. 
It's not like all this would just be a-ok if Hillary did win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Voting Trump does not automatically make anyone racist, sexist, homophobic or whatever the media is telling you to believe, so stop pretending it's true. It just makes them a republican. 

It happened already so the faster we can all get over it, the less negativity will be spread around.


----------



## Stalfos

Jacob said:


> Voting Trump does not automatically make anyone racist, sexist, homophobic or whatever the media is telling you to believe, so stop pretending it's true. *It just makes them a republican*.



Wow. Just ****ing wow.


----------



## Arlo

A gay man was violently attacked in the US today.

POC have had their homes vandalized.

Trans people are killing themselves.

Women are being sexually harassed.

It's gonna spread more hate into the UK too, and as a gay, transgender man, who's partner is an immigrant, and my dad is Arabic, I'm ****ing terrified. It's great if you're not, you're probably a white, straight man, lucky you.


----------



## seliph

Jacob said:


> I get it you guys are upset that Trump won the presidency, but nothing would be different had Hillary won. A lot of people, my family included - I'm not ashamed of that, view Hillary Clinton equally if not more horrible as/than Trump.
> If Hillary won, there would still be riots, hate and destruction.
> Trump's policies will effect a lot of families more positively than Hillary's and it's disgusting that you guys are making those voters feel bad about it.
> 
> No one actually _wants_ Trump, most people just hate Hillary. Just as much as you _hate_ Trump.
> It's not like all this would just be a-ok if Hillary did win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Voting Trump does not automatically make anyone racist, sexist, homophobic or whatever the media is telling you to believe, so stop pretending it's true. It just makes them a republican.
> 
> It happened already so the faster we can all get over it, the less negativity will be spread around.



If Hillary winning caused the same destruction as I listed above, they would be against the President. Everything I mentioned is _in the name of the *President.*_ That discrimination is done in support of the man running the freaking country. That is a million times more terrifying.

Trump's policies are already making people scared to be out as LGBT, making people scared to wear hijabs or any non-christian religious garments, making people scared to leave the house because of the colour of their skin. The damn KKK was seen celebrating on a bridge. Trump had already negatively impacted families not even a day after he was elected.


----------



## Bowie

I'm confident he won't survive. Never before has there been a president over 50% of people actually hate with a passion.

Trump supporters are talking about how there were no riots when Obama got elected. Know why? Because he wasn't a convicted rapist, he'd never tried to have sex with a married woman, and he never said anything racist. Obama is the most human president America has had in recent years.


----------



## seliph

Arlo said:


> A gay man was violently attacked in the US today.
> 
> POC have had their homes vandalized.
> 
> Trans people are killing themselves.
> 
> Women are being sexually harassed.
> 
> It's gonna spread more hate into the UK too, and as a gay, transgender man, who's partner is an immigrant, and my dad is Arabic, I'm ****ing terrified. It's great if you're not, you're probably a white, straight man, lucky you.



Speaking of overseas, not too long ago Poland wanted to criminalize abortion but was thankfully shut down by the huge Czarny Protest. Now they are using Trump being president, who thinks women should be punished for abortions, to bring back those anti-abortion laws they wanted and to push people into believing that it's the right way to think since "America agrees."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I'm confident he won't survive. Never before has there been a president over 50% of people actually hate with a passion.
> 
> Trump supporters are talking about how there were no riots when Obama got elected. Know why? Because he wasn't a convicted rapist, he'd never tried to have sex with a married woman, and he never said anything racist. Obama is the most human president America has had in recent years.



There were riots. There were racist riots against him because people didn't want a black man as president no matter what he believed in.

Very different from the Trump riots but still riots.


----------



## Trundle

nvll said:


> If Hillary winning caused the same destruction as I listed above, they would be against the President. Everything I mentioned is _in the name of the *President.*_ That discrimination is done in support of the man running the freaking country. That is a million times more terrifying.
> 
> Trump's policies are already making people scared to be out as LGBT, making people scared to wear hijabs or any non-christian religious garments, making people scared to leave the house because of the colour of their skin. The damn KKK was seen celebrating on a bridge. Trump had already negatively impacted families not even a day after he was elected.



Trump has made no policies yet. He has made talk. So does every candidate before election. I believe there is severe overreaction when it comes the fear that exists right now. People have a reason to fear other people (there are large groups of people that are intentionally spreading hate and violence, which ironically stems from fear itself). Fear is the cause of these issues and the only way to fix them is through education, calm discussion, and at most, peaceful protest. If Trump _does_ create policies that inflict oppression on groups of people, there will be reasonable backlash.


----------



## Bowie

nvll said:


> There were riots. There were racist riots against him because people didn't want a black man as president no matter what he believed in.
> 
> Very different from the Trump riots but still riots.



I think they're referring to riots on as big a scale as that, yes.

It's so dumb to me, though. Having Trump is such a downgrade to what we already have. When you elect someone as your president, surely you need someone better. He's not anywhere near Obama's level. Doesn't even deserve to shake hands with him. I can only imagine what he was feeling this morning, having to negotiate with a man who intends to reverse almost everything he has spent his time as president doing.


----------



## Trundle

Bowie said:


> I think they're referring to riots on as big a scale as that, yes.
> 
> It's so dumb to me, though. Having Trump is such a downgrade to what we already have. When you elect someone as your president, surely you need someone better. He's not anywhere near Obama's level. Doesn't even deserve to shake hands with him. I can only imagine what he was feeling this morning, having to negotiate with a man who intends to reverse almost everything he has spent his time as president doing.



I see where you're coming from but presidents can't simply get better every single time a new one is elected. It also hasn't happened through history, and likely never will. In the end you have to remember that politics is politics. Creation and removal of policies is a key part of the reason democracy is how it is.


----------



## moonford

Hillarys concession was beautiful, even if she is horrible I still feel sympathetic because she lost to Trump. Trump a person with zero political experience up until now.


----------



## Arlo

He hasn't made policies yet, but he's made people think it's fine to say the sort of stuff he's said. Just today I saw a woman's car on facebook that had "TRUMP RULES BLACK B****" and Swastikas with "TRUMP 2016" under them.


----------



## Trundle

Arlo said:


> He hasn't made policies yet, but he's made people think it's fine to say the sort of stuff he's said. Just today I saw a woman's car on facebook that had "TRUMP RULES BLACK B****" and Swastikas with "TRUMP 2016" under them.



There are extremists in all circumstances. Please try to be understanding of that and you will have a more pragmatic view of politics.


----------



## moonford

Bowie said:


> I think they're referring to riots on as big a scale as that, yes.
> 
> It's so dumb to me, though. Having Trump is such a downgrade to what we already have. When you elect someone as your president, surely you need someone better. He's not anywhere near Obama's level. Doesn't even deserve to shake hands with him. I can only imagine what he was feeling this morning, having to negotiate with a man who intends to reverse almost everything he has spent his time as president doing.



Misread.


----------



## Arlo

Apple2013 said:


> There are extremists in all circumstances. Please try to be understanding of that and you will have a more pragmatic view of politics.



Donald Trump supports this kind of behaviour. He personally demonstrated this kind of behaviour during his candidacy.


----------



## Soda Fox

Arlo said:


> A gay man was violently attacked in the US today.
> 
> POC have had their homes vandalized.
> 
> Trans people are killing themselves.
> 
> Women are being sexually harassed.
> 
> It's gonna spread more hate into the UK too, and as a gay, transgender man, who's partner is an immigrant, and my dad is Arabic, I'm ****ing terrified. It's great if you're not, you're probably a white, straight man, lucky you.



Ive seen more reports of gays, poc, women being attacked and harassed by Hillary supporters because said gays, poc, women voted for Trump. I'd like to see your sources otherwise.

As for people killing themselves, i mean they did it to themselves so I don't really get that point.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Jacob said:


> I get it you guys are upset that Trump won the presidency, but nothing would be different had Hillary won. A lot of people, my family included - I'm not ashamed of that, view Hillary Clinton equally if not more horrible as/than Trump.
> If Hillary won, there would still be riots, hate and destruction.
> Trump's policies will effect a lot of families more positively than Hillary's and it's disgusting that you guys are making those voters feel bad about it.
> 
> No one actually _wants_ Trump, most people just hate Hillary. Just as much as you _hate_ Trump.
> It's not like all this would just be a-ok if Hillary did win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Voting Trump does not automatically make anyone racist, sexist, homophobic or whatever the media is telling you to believe, so stop pretending it's true. It just makes them a republican.
> 
> It happened already so the faster we can all get over it, the less negativity will be spread around.



of course it doesn't make the racist, sexists, etc... it just means they promoted a racist, sexist, etc to run our country. In my eyes, it's the same deal, but to separate the two, there you go, smh.


----------



## Arlo

Soda Fox said:


> Ive seen more reports of gays, poc, women being attacked and harassed by Hillary supporters because said gays, poc, women voted for Trump. I'd like to see your sources otherwise.
> 
> As for people killing themselves, i mean they did it to themselves so I don't really get that point.



It's literally all over the internet. I've not seen anyone being attacked by Hillary supporters.

Suicide isn't a choice, it's a solution to when you can't cope anymore.

Here's some sources:
http://qz.com/833607/us-election-a-...en-out-in-the-us-after-donald-trumps-victory/

https://thinkprogress.org/islamophobia-two-days-since-election-c4e20bc4c18c#.eggdl3e5r

vhttp://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-elections/donald-trump-president-supporters-attack-muslims-hijab-hispanics-lgbt-hate-crime-wave-us-election-a7410166.html


----------



## chibibunnyx

the comments in this thread are just completely full of it. W O W.


----------



## seliph

Soda Fox said:


> Ive seen more reports of gays, poc, women being attacked and harassed by Hillary supporters because said gays, poc, women voted for Trump. I'd like to see your sources otherwise.
> 
> As for people killing themselves, i mean they did it to themselves so I don't really get that point.



Where are all these reports? I'll admit to hearing about the homeless woman who was beaten up but where are all the others?

These suicide victims' suicides were driven. Their deaths are not their own faults.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

It's actually sad to see people commiting suicide just because of an election result. I never seen people take an election that seriously.


----------



## KermitTea

Just a reminder that many of the "violent Trump protestors" were paid for by Hillary's campaign

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last week: "Guys, remember it's important to accept the outcome of the election"
This week: protests, burns flags, "Not my president"

LIT


----------



## Bowie

Karen said:


> Just a reminder that many of the "violent Trump protestors" were paid for by Hillary's campaign
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Last week: "Guys, remember it's important to accept the outcome of the election"
> This week: protests, burns flags, "Not my president"
> 
> LIT



She wouldn't have to pay me a dime to get on those streets with signs.


----------



## KermitTea

Also, for a pretty darn good explanation for why Trump won, click on the link in the spoiler. It's in the spoiler because there's cussing in the post and I forgot whether cussing is allowed here or not (probably not)



Spoiler



https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5c5ctg/they_just_dont_****ing_get_it/



- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> She wouldn't have to pay me a dime to get on those streets with signs.



So you would willingly attack Trump supporters?

Edit: perhaps there is a confusion. I said that she's paying for people to incite violence at Trump rallies. So if you're implying that you're willing to do that, for free, then please...


----------



## Cory

Trump is better than clinton in every way


----------



## Soda Fox

nvll said:


> Where are all these reports? I'll admit to hearing about the homeless woman who was beaten up but where are all the others?
> 
> These suicide victims' suicides were driven. Their deaths are not their own faults.



I'm on my phone at work so I can't like at the moment. The Daily Caller and YouTube have videos of Trump supporters being attacked. I'll be happy to link them when I get home. 

And as a person with deep depression and suicidal tendencies, while I agree it's something people do when backed in a corner, it's still the individuals choice to commit the act. I wouldn't blame anyone but myself if I did go through with it.


----------



## KermitTea

@nvll 

oh I could link to many to you. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqIdabDWNRs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIAjIByVgdk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMux_UHmpvc

and dozens more. If you need more, I will gladly go through the_donald and give you more sources - both of this, and the corruption that leaks through the DNC

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you're basing your "sources" off CNN, HuffPo, then you'll never find anything on this matter. Those types of media outlets will never report it.


----------



## chibibunnyx

To everyone that's just as offended as I am over some of these comments, just ignore them. If you are someone that goes down in the list of everything that trump is against, I'm sorry this is the sad world we live in but you have way more value, we all do so there is no need to feel overpowered. Don't read into the trolls that just feel cool cause they have a keyboard to type on and no one is in their face. 

Let it go, it's obvious that these people are going to give every single excuse and reason to promote a racist, sexist, bigot as our president. The ones that know this isn't okay, I salute you. The ones that think this is okay and we should just get over it, educate yourselves, be more tolerant and understanding to others, and quit thinking the protests are over nothing, they are definitely over something, over a lot actually.

This man becomes president and now all of the sudden everyone feels the need to promote what he stands for and tell everyone else to get over it.. cool. Might as well send us all back to the 1950's while you're at it.


----------



## seliph

Soda Fox said:


> I'm on my phone at work so I can't like at the moment. The Daily Caller and YouTube have videos of Trump supporters being attacked. I'll be happy to link them when I get home.
> 
> And as a person with deep depression and suicidal tendencies, while I agree it's something people do when backed in a corner, it's still the individuals choice to commit the act. I wouldn't blame anyone but myself if I did go through with it.



Depression among with other mental illnesses make people act irrationally, as in not how they would normally behave. In a non-driven situation (as in they haven't been bullied or abused or any other outside factors) suicide is no one's fault because it is caused by a _sickness_. It's honestly kind of sad that you feel that way about yourself but don't blame others for being pushed by other people to feel the need to take their own lives.


----------



## Celestefey

In all seriousness I'm tired of seeing people constantly guilt tripping others for not voting for Hillary Clinton. Guilt-tripping other people if they choose to vote third party and saying that they are essentially voting for Trump if they vote third-party. It's so ****ing messed up, the US governmental system is a complete mess and it's so twisted that you practically have to pick between two sides when you want to vote, if you vote third party it's like you turn into some devil who just can't make up their minds or you're TECHNICALLY VOTING FOR THE OTHER CANDIDATE. It shouldn't be that way. Hillary and Trump were both absolutely horrendous candidates, and I would have preferred Hillary over Trump but even so they were both awful, so I can't blame some people for choosing to vote third party - either way whoever you end up with it's going to be ****ty. I just hate seeing on social media (and Tumblr in particular) people guilt-tripping third party voters because they didn't vote for Hillary. Okay, Trump's president now, whether we like it or not, and you have to accept that fact. But why are you complaining about third party voters who didn't vote for Hillary? Why don't you complain about actual Trump supporters and people who voted for him instead? They are technically the real problem.


----------



## Jacob

chibibunnyx said:


> of course it doesn't make the racist, sexists, etc... it just means they promoted a racist, sexist, etc to run our country. In my eyes, it's the same deal, but to separate the two, there you go, smh.



I get where you're coming from. However Republicans had no choice, its just unfair to expect one to vote against what is best for them because their presidental candidate hurt someone elses feelings.
I hope you are at least compassionate enough to understand it in that reguard.


----------



## Bowie

Karen said:


> So you would willingly attack Trump supporters?
> 
> Edit: perhaps there is a confusion. I said that she's paying for people to incite violence at Trump rallies. So if you're implying that you're willing to do that, for free, then please...



Confusion, yes. I meant I'd be out there _peacefully_ protesting if I was in America right now.


----------



## Cory

chibibunnyx said:


> To everyone that's just as offended as I am over some of these comments, just ignore them. If you are someone that goes down in the list of everything that trump is against, I'm sorry this is the sad world we live in but you have way more value, we all do so there is no need to feel overpowered. Don't read into the trolls that just feel cool cause they have a keyboard to type on and no one is in their face.
> 
> Let it go, it's obvious that these people are going to give every single excuse and reason to promote a racist, sexist, bigot as our president. The ones that know this isn't okay, I salute you. The ones that think this is okay and we should just get over it, educate yourselves, be more tolerant and understanding to others, and quit thinking the protests are over nothing, they are definitely over something, over a lot actually.
> 
> This man becomes president and now all of the sudden everyone feels the need to promote what he stands for and tell everyone else to get over it.. cool. Might as well send us all back to the 1950's while you're at it.



remember when people protested obamas victory in 2008?
they were by civilized people on the right
this is crazy leftism at its finest


----------



## seliph

Celestefey said:


> In all seriousness I'm tired of seeing people constantly guilt tripping others for not voting for Hillary Clinton. Guilt-tripping other people if they choose to vote third party and saying that they are essentially voting for Trump if they vote third-party. It's so ****ing messed up, the US governmental system is a complete mess and it's so twisted that you practically have to pick between two sides when you want to vote, if you vote third party it's like you turn into some devil who just can't make up their minds or you're TECHNICALLY VOTING FOR THE OTHER CANDIDATE. It shouldn't be that way. Hillary and Trump were both absolutely horrendous candidates, and I would have preferred Hillary over Trump but even so they were both awful, so I can't blame some people for choosing to vote third party - either way whoever you end up with it's going to be ****ty. I just hate seeing on social media (and Tumblr in particular) people guilt-tripping third party voters because they didn't vote for Hillary. Okay, Trump's president now, whether we like it or not, and you have to accept that fact. But why are you complaining about third party voters who didn't vote for Hillary? Why don't you complain about actual Trump supporters and people who voted for him instead? They are technically the real problem.



TBH people directing their hate at third-party voters should direct their hate to the disenfranchisement of felons and voter suppression.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Celestefey said:


> In all seriousness I'm tired of seeing people constantly guilt tripping others for not voting for Hillary Clinton. Guilt-tripping other people if they choose to vote third party and saying that they are essentially voting for Trump if they vote third-party. It's so ****ing messed up, the US governmental system is a complete mess and it's so twisted that you practically have to pick between two sides when you want to vote, if you vote third party it's like you turn into some devil who just can't make up their minds or you're TECHNICALLY VOTING FOR THE OTHER CANDIDATE. It shouldn't be that way. Hillary and Trump were both absolutely horrendous candidates, and I would have preferred Hillary over Trump but even so they were both awful, so I can't blame some people for choosing to vote third party - either way whoever you end up with it's going to be ****ty. I just hate seeing on social media (and Tumblr in particular) people guilt-tripping third party voters because they didn't vote for Hillary. Okay, Trump's president now, whether we like it or not, and you have to accept that fact. But why are you complaining about third party voters who didn't vote for Hillary? Why don't you complain about actual Trump supporters and people who voted for him instead? They are technically the real problem.



I agree, it's isn't their fault if they made a choice, it's theirs. Where most people are coming from is the fact that yes, neither we're great, but one was completely a worst case scenario. And it probably would have been a better option to choose someone who wasn't on t.v insulting races, disabilities, genders, and religions, rather than giving a vote to someone who was clearly not going to win. Even Bernie Sanders said not to choose his name, he was endorsing Hilary for that purpose, so his votes could go to her.

The simple fact that this election has created so much hate and animosity is ridiculous. But people have to open their minds and see why people are highly upset and offended. This isn't just cause the democratic party didn't win, it's way more than that and some people just are not getting it at all (not speaking to you directly just in case c: )


----------



## Trundle

Looking at the whole situation from a broader perspective, I think it's interesting how a lot of people are blaming the system for what has happened. In truth, the main source of corruption in this election was not from the Republican Party but more so just people being people. We all are selfish by nature and this is the result. The only way to overcome is to try to spread love and acceptance instead of fear. Love and fear are opposites and cannot exist together.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Cory said:


> remember when people protested obamas victory in 2008?
> they were by civilized people on the right
> this is crazy leftism at its finest



yeah, and? This isn't being a hypocrite at all so correct yourself. I'm pretty sure Obama was not on the stands saying all muslims are terrorist and should be clearly identified for safety, or mocking disabled people. Have a seat, sweetheart. Educate yourself a bit more. Obama was not the greatest, even I can admit that. But don't compare then to this. Check yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2013 said:


> Looking at the whole situation from a broader perspective, I think it's interesting how a lot of people are blaming the system for what has happened. In truth, the main source of corruption in this election was not from the Republican Party but more so just people being people. We all are selfish by nature and this is the result. The only way to overcome is to try to spread love and acceptance instead of fear. Love and fear are opposites and cannot exist together.



Exactly, thank you.


----------



## Cory

trump isnt a bigot sexist or racist but ok


----------



## KermitTea

chibibunnyx said:


> Let it go, it's obvious that these people are going to give every single excuse and reason to promote a racist, sexist, bigot as our president. The ones that know this isn't okay, I salute you. The ones that think this is okay and we should just get over it, educate yourselves, be more tolerant and understanding to others, and quit thinking the protests are over nothing, they are definitely over something, over a lot actually.



This is one of the reasons why Trump won.

First of all: https://www.facebook.com/DonaldTrumpNews.Co/videos/1776200712637398/

Second: Your attitude is one of the reasons why Trump won. Although the language you use is very nice - thank you - other people, especially on my facebook feed, take that to another level. You didn't say it explicitly, but you implied that Trump supporters are also racist, xenophobes, etc...there are Hillary supporters who wish to deport all Trump supporters (she even said it herself - the Deplorables)
That is simply not true. The majoirty of Trump supporters are simply people who have lost their voice over the last 8 years, people who are tired of corruption, people who want change. The more you label Trump supporters as racist xenophobes, the more "f you" votes for Trump there are. The protests are not helping. They are simply highlighting (in the eyes of Trump supporters) that the "tolerant left" is not so tolerant after all.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Jacob said:


> I get where you're coming from. However Republicans had no choice, its just unfair to expect one to vote against what is best for them because their presidental candidate hurt someone elses feelings.
> I hope you are at least compassionate enough to understand it in that reguard.



Yes I understand completely, because a lot of republican fully voiced their disagreement with this kind of candidate. But in all reality, if you are really someone that doesn't believe in any of his ideals, especially the blatant insults and negativity towards race, gender, sexuality, & religion, you shouldn't have chosen someone like him anyway. It offended people like me so much farther than just being a republican or democrat, it's not about that. And I'm speaking on a lot of people's behalf. That isn't why we are upset, it's the fact that he shouldn't have even been a factor and he got endorsed, that's sick. 

I would have rather any other republican, not him. 

Not speaking to you directly btw c:


----------



## Cory

thank you karen. the liberals are all nice and happy until they dont get their way. then they throw a temper tantrum

- - - Post Merge - - -

highly doubt you'd rather have pence or cruz as president


----------



## KermitTea

Cory said:


> thank you karen. the liberals are all nice and happy until they dont get their way. then they throw a temper tantrum



Yes, but I understand how they might feel that way. After all, we've had 8 years of Obama, and they're not used to "losing".


----------



## chibibunnyx

Karen said:


> This is one of the reasons why Trump won.
> 
> First of all: https://www.facebook.com/DonaldTrumpNews.Co/videos/1776200712637398/
> 
> Second: Your attitude is one of the reasons why Trump won. Although the language you use is very nice - thank you - other people, especially on my facebook feed, take that to another level. You didn't say it explicitly, but you implied that Trump supporters are also racist, xenophobes, etc...there are Hillary supporters who wish to deport all Trump supporters (she even said it herself - the Deplorables)
> That is simply not true. The majoirty of Trump supporters are simply people who have lost their voice over the last 8 years, people who are tired of corruption, people who want change. The more you label Trump supporters as racist xenophobes, the more "f you" votes for Trump there are. The protests are not helping. They are simply highlighting (in the eyes of Trump supporters) that the "tolerant left" is not so tolerant after all.




Those people are not my people, and yes I highly stand by what I say. I explained it in a previous post, he shouldn't have been a factor at all. Just like the trolls I have seen on here on the trump side, yes I have seen trolls all day on the hilary side taking this as a joke. It isn't a joke at all. I don't want to be told to get over it. Do I feel highly upset and offended, you damn right. I'm being offended on all levels and so are many people. Are some taking it way too far? Yes, as it happens naturally, not everybody thinks the same, nor can we control certain situations. Would I have rather it had been Bernie Sanders instead of Hilary? Yes. Would others have rather it be another republican candidate instead of trump? Yes. I'm not promoting violence, in any way, but my opinion is republicans should have fought a bit harder to not have a candidate like him. I highly feel he bought his way in and gave republicans no choice. But a person like him was promoted into the office by the people that voted for him. That's where people are offended. People voted for him, even if it's cause they felt like they had no choice. He stands for ideals that are completely inhumane. I cannot call him my president, refuse to, and a lot of people feel the same way. It isn't a color, race or religion thing, it's a people thing.


----------



## ZetaFunction

The fact that people are still getting triggered over him is really sad... like, I get it, you be you, and you can't change that; Trump has implied he's against a lot of the left and left ideals, and the groups that the left support (LGBT, muslims, what have you).  Y'all are worried about yourselves and your lives as you know it are possibly in jeopardy, I get it.  Starting those riots and fires and **** in some cities though _*is NOT*_ going to solve anything but make the laws even stricter towards those minorities and groups who are being 'targeted.'  And I mean it's even in the ideals of the constitution, that we all live in this country because of sacrifice and compromise, so I mean don't expect everything to just poof in front of you in a golden platter; because sweatie, that's not how the world works.

The suicides are also really sad, but I mean people are literally scared for their lives.  The kid of someone my parents know (I don't actually know him, but they told me yesterday) had an extreme panic attack from finding out Trump was president and then wondered if the world was going to end.  You know what, so what if it does??? Flipping out over this **** is gonna make your last days suck if the world is actually going to end (which btw it isn't).  You can't change the fact that Trump is president.   You all need to learn to behave yourselves and just deal with it.  Did you see conservatists and republicans do this crazy ass **** and start up all these goddamn ****storms when Obama was elected twice?  Nope.  Lmao and look how many lives he ****ed up with his lovely obamacare and health care premiums.


----------



## KermitTea

chibibunnyx said:


> Those people are not my people, and yes I highly stand by what I say. I explained it in a previous post, he shouldn't have been a factor at all. Just like the trolls I have seen on here on the trump side, yes I have seen trolls all day on the hilary side taking this as a joke. It isn't a joke at all. I don't want to be told to get over it. Do I feel highly upset and offended, you damn right. I'm being offended on all levels and so are many people. Are some taking it way too far? Yes, as it happens naturally, not everybody thinks the same, nor can we control certain situations. Would I have rather it had been Bernie Sanders instead of Hilary? Yes. Would others have rather it be another republican candidate instead of trump? Yes. I'm not promoting violence, in any way, but my opinion is republicans should have fought a bit harder to not have a candidate like him. I highly feel he bought his way in and gave republicans no choice. But a person like him was promoted into the office by the people that voted for him. That's where people are offended. People voted for him, even if it's cause they felt like they had no choice. He stands for ideals that are completely inhumane. I cannot call him my president, refuse to, and a lot of people feel the same way. It isn't a color, race or religion thing, it's a people thing.



So, from what you've said, you're still saying *all* Trump supporters are racist, xenophobes, bigots, etc. And while I agree that other candidates will have been a better choice (read: Kasich), you can't deny that Trump ran a smart campaign. He tapped into a largely forgotten voter base, spent his money wisely (paid 63% less for each electoral vote compared to Hillary), had a message that resonated with many, and had a good slogan (compare it to Hillary's "I'm with her"). 
Bottom line: he won the election, fair and square. He is the President. If Hillary won, I'm betting you wouldn't say "I cannot call [her] my president". You say you want tolerance. So practice what you preach.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Karen said:


> So, from what you've said, you're still saying Trump supporters are racist, xenophobes, bigots, etc. And while I agree that other candidates will have been a better choice (read: Kasich), you can't deny that Trump ran a smart campaign. He tapped into a largely forgotten voter base, spent his money wisely (paid 63% less for each electoral vote compared to Hillary), had a message that resonated with many, and had a good slogan (compare it to Hillary's "I'm with her").
> Bottom line: he won the election, fair and square. He is the President. If Hillary won, I'm betting you wouldn't say "I cannot call [her] my president". You say you want tolerance. So practice what you preach.



sweetheart, he ran a smart campaign by promoting a hell of a lot of negative things towards race, genders, sexuality, & religions. If you don't agree with that, don't vote for someone like that. Point of the matter is, she didn't say those horrific things. People with children who are disabled felt like what is this world coming to hearing that. How is that okay? 

If hilary won and you said that, that's completely fine. Why? Because you are disagreeing politically. Because you disagreed with what she advocating. She never hit you with whatever your race is and basically said all of you are rapist. Let's make that clear. Cause I would have most definitely voted for another democrat, because her ideals weren't all there. And I wouldn't have voted period, had another republican been on the stand, and not someone like trump who said the things he said. 

I am practicing what I preach, I just want the world to get why people are upset, it seems a whole bunch of people are skipping the point of the matter, and either thinking people are mad because he is republican (no). 

If she would have won, I wouldn't have been proud, nor would I be gloating about it, I would be living normally and not feel like the world I live in is a mockery. She wouldn't have been the greatest, but she's better off. And I would have said the same for a republican president, that wasn't trump. 

A lot of people who are republican would have felt the same way for a democrat, that wasn't hilary. But at least they weren't looking up to someone who literally said a whole bunch of awful things towards certain classes of people. 
Don't try to tap into a mind you know nothing of. I am very tolerant, very respectful, and very understanding. No I don't believe everyone who voted for trump is racist or anything of that manner, and I take it back, but what I won't take back is voting for someone like him was basically promoting that.

If you can't see through the eyes of the people who are highly offended, agree to disagree and have a nice day. But don't try to shame people for being offended and defending their race/culture/etc or for defending those that feel suicidal due to this. That isn't right and isn't humane.


----------



## Arlo

Okay I'm gonna say my piece and then I'm done with this because all this is becoming is more hate.

I do not support the riots or the violence. I do not think those people should be the ones standing for what I believe in.

I do not support the people who are using Trump's name to act on their disgusting ideals of attacking and verbally/physically abusing others. I respect everyones opinion, but I do not respect those people.

I am a physically and mentally disabled, transgender, gay, half-Arabic person. I literally fit the bill of people Trump hates the most. I am Autistic, I do not understand things as easily as others, but one thing I understand greatly is hate.

I accept that Trump is president. I may not like it, but it's how it is. What I DO NOT accept is the fact that some people view this as allowance to abuse others. THIS is what I fear. Not what Donald Trump will or will not do, but what people will do because he gave them a president who has verbally supported this kind of behaviour, and in some cases, physically supported it. I fear for what people will do to people like me, and I fear for what they've already done. I've seen firsthand the abuse people received during Brexit, and from what I've seen, it's already gotten worse than that.


----------



## KermitTea

Weeeee, let's break this down, shall we?



chibibunnyx said:


> sweetheart, he ran a smart campaign by promoting a hell of a lot of negative things towards race, genders, sexuality, & religions. If you don't agree with that, don't vote for someone like that. Point of the matter is, she didn't say those horrific things. People with children who are disabled felt like what is this world coming to hearing that. How is that okay?


Yes, I disagree with some of the things he said. But he's a mostly genuine person (look at the video I linked before), and the media has taken many of what he has said out of context A LOT. Trump was one of the first people to hire female executives at his company. He has tons of black employees. As for Clinton, are you fine with her calling half of America deplorables and all Bernie supporters basement dwellers? 



chibibunnyx said:


> If hilary won and you said that, that's completely fine. Why? Because you are disagreeing politically. Because you disagreed with what she advocating. She never hit you with whatever your race is and basically said all of you are rapist. Let's make that clear. Cause I would have most definitely voted for another democrat, because her ideals weren't all there. And I wouldn't have voted period, had another republican been on the stand, and not someone like trump who said the things he said.


Trump NEVER said all Mexicans are rapists. He said that illegal immigration is bringing in rapists, criminals, along with some good people. And that's true. How many people have been killed by illegal immigrants? How is illegal immigration okay? I KNOW someone who's kid was killed by an illegal immigrant.



chibibunnyx said:


> I am practicing what I preach, I just want the world to get why people are upset, it seems a whole bunch of people are skipping the point of the matter, and either thinking people are mad because he is republican (no).


You're not. Toleration is understanding where the other viewpoint(s) come from. By refusing to admit that Trump is President, by refusing to see past the veil the mainstream media has painted, by labeling ALL Trump supporters as racist bigots etc, you are not practicing what you are preaching.



chibibunnyx said:


> If she would have won, I wouldn't have been proud, nor would I be gloating about it, I would be living normally and not feel like the world I live in is a mockery. She wouldn't have been the greatest, but she's better off. And I would have said the same for a republican president, that wasn't trump.


This, we can agree to disagree. 



chibibunnyx said:


> A lot of people who are republican would have felt the same way for a democrat, that wasn't hilary. But at least they weren't looking up to someone who literally said a whole bunch of awful things towards certain classes of people.
> Don't try to tap into a mind you know nothing of. I am very tolerant, very respectful, and very understanding. No I don't believe everyone who voted for trump is racist or anything of that manner, and I take it back, but what I won't take back is voting for someone like him was basically promoting that.


When have I tried to tap into your mind? I said that Trump tapped into a large voter base. I am simply stating facts. Have I ever said, "chibibunnyxx supports corruption because s/he likes Clinton over Trump"? No. So don't make false assumptions. I said that you implied that all Trump supporters are racist bigots which is true, because 1) you haven't denounced that when I pointed that out and 2) you clearly said, "I stand by what I said" or something along those lines.
Edit: I did say that I think you would accept Hillary as President, or at least not denounce her. So I take it back, but still, I was correct. You said that you wouldn't prefer for her to be President, but be willing to accept her as one.



chibibunnyx said:


> If you can't see through the eyes of the people who are highly offended, agree to disagree and have a nice day. But don't try to shame people for being offended and defending their race/culture/etc or for defending those that feel suicidal due to this. That isn't right and isn't humane.


When have I shamed you? Is it wrong of me to speak out against people who physically attack others over political opinions? Is it wrong to point out the irony in the behavior of many liberals? And I never talked about suicidal. Of course encouraging suicide isn't humane, and implying that I believe that suicide is fine isn't right either.


----------



## nintendofan85

While I was supporting Clinton in the election, what I believe got Trump elected is a seeming decay in the industrial economy of the Midwest. I don't support Trump's policies, but that appears to be the reason.


----------



## KermitTea

Trump won for many reasons, and that is definitely one of them. I don't like a few of his policies (read: environmental issues), but a few of them seem good. I heard from a teacher that one of her friends is a farmer in some rural area and that Trump was the only one that came to speak to them. Trump had nearly 5x as many rallies as Hillary did. He worked harder to get more votes. Clinton thought that they'd come easy (easier) for her. Who would've imagined (on her campaign and some of us) that Wisconsin, Michigan, and even Pennsylvania flipped red?


----------



## chibibunnyx

Karen said:


> Weeeee, let's break this down, shall we?
> 
> 
> Yes, I disagree with some of the things he said. But he's a mostly genuine person (look at the video I linked before), and the media has taken many of what he has said out of context A LOT. Trump was one of the first people to hire female executives at his company. He has tons of black employees. As for Clinton, are you fine with her calling half of America deplorables and all Bernie supporters basement dwellers?
> 
> 
> Trump NEVER said all Mexicans are rapists. He said that illegal immigration is bringing in rapists, criminals, along with some good people. And that's true. How many people have been killed by illegal immigrants? How is illegal immigration okay? I KNOW someone who's kid was killed by an illegal immigrant.
> 
> 
> You're not. Toleration is understanding where the other viewpoint(s) come from. By refusing to admit that Trump is President, by refusing to see past the veil the mainstream media has painted, by labeling ALL Trump supporters as racist bigots etc, you are not practicing what you are preaching.
> 
> 
> This, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> When have I tried to tap into your mind? I said that Trump tapped into a large voter base. I am simply stating facts. Have I ever said, "chibibunnyxx supports corruption because s/he likes Clinton over Trump"? No. So don't make false assumptions. I said that you implied that all Trump supporters are racist bigots which is true, because 1) you haven't denounced that when I pointed that out and 2) you clearly said, "I stand by what I said" or something along those lines.
> Edit: I did say that I think you would accept Hillary as President, or at least not denounce her. So I take it back, but still, I was correct. You said that you wouldn't prefer for her to be President, but be willing to accept her as one.
> 
> 
> When have I shamed you? Is it wrong of me to speak out against people who physically attack others over political opinions? Is it wrong to point out the irony in the behavior of many liberals? And I never talked about suicidal. Of course encouraging suicide isn't humane, and implying that I believe that suicide is fine isn't right either.




Then agree to disagree, move on, enjoy your day on animal crossing!


----------



## moonford

Trump = Garbage
Clinton = Garbage, although I think she would be better. 

I feel like we should all calm down a bit, politics is a VERY stressful subject for many of us and do we really need to be stressed right now? Its good that people worry because it shows they care but the more you stress and worry you will eventually hit rock bottom. So stop, take a minute and think about the good stuff and focus on that rather than this "thing" being elected. 

The world is not going to end, however there may be major fallouts amongst countries due to him being elected because believe it or not other countries hate him more than they like him.


----------



## Munyo

Celestefey said:


> But why are you complaining about third party voters who didn't vote for Hillary? Why don't you complain about actual Trump supporters and people who voted for him instead? They are technically the real problem.



Please think this way. People who voted third party are not fault. It's the people who allowed him to take it.


----------



## KermitTea

I agree, there is plenty of good that will come out of this election. For one, think of all the minority victories in the smaller elections. Trump is also one of the most pro-LGBT Republican candidates in history, although his running mate is otherwise. Trump is an establishment outsider (think of how literally everyone in establishment didn't want him including GOP) so hopefully, the corruption will die down (think of Clinton-Obama, Clinton Foundation, Haiti). It's also nice to know that money can't buy a ticket into the White House (stated before -- Clinton spent 63% more on each electoral vote, raised over half as much. I have a chart if anyone is interested).

So, 4 years of stagnation and possible regression to the progressive agenda we've had for the past 8 years. A shift of power is necessary, and is bound to come anyway. I think one of my teachers stated it well: a few steps forward, then one step back. Accept the change. Listen to half of the country for 4 years. They elected Trump.


----------



## xanisha

Karen said:


> Trump is also one of the most pro-LGBT Republican candidates in history


This is not true please take that statement back. 
go to 2:20 and you can hear his own words on several different occasions of him saying that he wants to repeal gay marriage and that he doesn't support it. (I tried to find one video with several different examples)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G2HMe_txXE

Also in case you say he is the least racist person. Here is a video where he says that he doesn't know what the KKk is and refuses to condemn their actions. And later he gives a half-baked I disavow statement about David Duke's support.
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/trump-declines-to-condemn-ku-klux-klan-219927


----------



## Cory

Oh remember when Hillary called black people "super predators"
and clinton opposed gay marriage too


----------



## xanisha

Cory said:


> Oh remember when Hillary called black people "super predators"
> and clinton opposed gay marriage too


Please check your facts, her Full quote from 1996:
"But we also have to have an organized effort against gangs," "Just as in a previous generation we had an organized effort against the mob. We need to take these people on. They are often connected to big drug cartels, they are not just gangs of kids anymore. They are often the kinds of kids that are called superpredators ? no conscience, no empathy. We can talk about why they ended up that way, but first, we have to bring them to heel."
The video clip in case you want to double check your facts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0uCrA7ePno


----------



## ToxiFoxy

xanisha said:


> This is not true please take that statement back.
> go to 2:20 and you can hear his own words on several different occasions of him saying that he wants to repeal gay marriage and that he doesn't support it. (I tried to find one video with several different examples)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G2HMe_txXE


This is entirely true. Trump doesn't support same sex marriage. 
{x} This is a website that shows the candidate's views on certain topics, and Trump clearly stated he was against same sex marriage.


----------



## xanisha

ToxiFoxy said:


> This is entirely true. Trump doesn't support same sex marriage.
> {x} This is a website that shows the candidate's views on certain topics, and Trump clearly stated he was against same sex marriage.



I also find it gross that he want's to defund planned parenthood. Also he wants some form of punishment for women who get abortions: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1Jpoecf0xY


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Another reason why Trump won and Clinton lost is because the election isn't based after total popularity of one candidate. To win a presidential election, it's based after two factors. They are *electoral votes* and *voter turnout*. You may already know about the electoral votes where one needs to win 270 votes to win the election, as the electoral votes, combined with the winner-take-all system, are won if the president wins the popular vote for one state. But for the other part, the actual voting population determines who takes office. If the election is based on popular vote of the entire nation with everybody (ages 5 to 115) voting either Trump or Hillary, then Hillary Clinton would've easily won the election. But due to voting obstacles (such as work or lack of polling stations), age restrictions, and people who don't want to vote, the voter turnout (which is always lower than the total population) becomes the key factor. Either one alone isn't gonna work, but both combined really affects the election. If the voter turnout in a state is higher on one party, the candidate of the same party will win all electoral votes, regardless of whether the urban counties have more people or if there are more rural counties. Some states will always vote Democrat as other states always vote Republican, so to win an election, the fate is determined by the battleground states, also known as the swing states. Florida and Ohio have forever been major battleground states, but the fact that Pennsylvania, Michigan, and Wisconsin (traditionally Democrat states) became swing states, it gave Trump a chance to win. Granted, Georgia, Arizona, and North Carolina were swing states this year, but even they got swept by a Republican. Our popular vote nationwide shows that we rather have Hillary than Trump, but the voter turnout in the battleground states lead Trump to his victory.


----------



## Bowie

Not sure if you guys are interested, but there is a petition to get the Electoral College to vote in Hilary instead of Trump. Hilary won the popular vote by a single number, but the Electoral College voted Trump in instead, so technically Hilary won the people.

From the petition:

"24 states bind electors. If electors vote against their party, they usually pay a fine. And people get mad. But they can vote however they want and there is no legal means to stop them in most states."

Big names such as Lady Gaga have been encouraging people to sign the petition, so there's a good chance it will reach its signature requirement (1,000,000). Currently, the number of signatures is 91,191, so not many more to go!

Click here to visit the petition!


----------



## piichinu

Bowie said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested, but there is a petition to get the Electoral College to vote in Hilary instead of Trump. Hilary won the popular vote by a single number, but the Electoral College voted Trump in instead, so technically Hilary won the people.
> 
> From the petition:
> 
> "24 states bind electors. If electors vote against their party, they usually pay a fine. And people get mad. But they can vote however they want and there is no legal means to stop them in most states."
> 
> Big names such as Lady Gaga have been encouraging people to sign the petition, so there's a good chance it will reach its signature requirement (1,000,000). Currently, the number of signatures is 91,191, so not many more to go!
> 
> Click here to visit the petition!



Dude. This is ****ing illegal in most states. And even with money PARTY LOYALISTS WILL NOT FLIP. Theyre not obligated to listen to some dumb petition at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

+ 1 million signatures only?? Like 100+ million voted. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Bowie

badgrl2 said:


> Dude. This is ****ing illegal in most states. And even with money PARTY LOYALISTS WILL NOT FLIP. Theyre not obligated to listen to some dumb petition at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> + 1 million signatures only?? Like 10+ million voted. That's ridiculous.



I'm just sharing the information. Like I said, not everyone will be interested.


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested, but there is a petition to get the Electoral College to vote in Hilary instead of Trump. Hilary won the popular vote by a single number, but the Electoral College voted Trump in instead, so technically Hilary won the people.
> 
> From the petition:
> 
> "24 states bind electors. If electors vote against their party, they usually pay a fine. And people get mad. But they can vote however they want and there is no legal means to stop them in most states."
> 
> Big names such as Lady Gaga have been encouraging people to sign the petition, so there's a good chance it will reach its signature requirement (1,000,000). Currently, the number of signatures is 91,191, so not many more to go!
> 
> Click here to visit the petition!



this is stupid. deal with it. he won. he should have won. he would be a better president than Hillary. people should deal with it. they are the ones that are the problem. not trump


----------



## Munyo

Bowie said:


> I'm just sharing the information. Like I said, not everyone will be interested.



The petition is increasing in numbers quickly.
It seems like once they reach a certain number, a new milestone is set.


----------



## KermitTea

xanisha said:


> This is not true please take that statement back.
> go to 2:20 and you can hear his own words on several different occasions of him saying that he wants to repeal gay marriage and that he doesn't support it. (I tried to find one video with several different examples)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G2HMe_txXE
> 
> Also in case you say he is the least racist person. Here is a video where he says that he doesn't know what the KKk is and refuses to condemn their actions. And later he gives a half-baked I disavow statement about David Duke's support.
> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/02/trump-declines-to-condemn-ku-klux-klan-219927



From what he has said at the rallies, he wants to leave the issue of gay marriage up to the states and appoint a conservative SC judge to fill Scalia's place.
Please find me 2 more pro-LGBT Republican presidential candidates than Trump during their campaign.
I didn't say he was fully pro-LGBT. I said, out of all the Republican presidential candidates in history, he is one of the _most_ pro-LGBT.
And I mean past the primaries.


----------



## Reindeer

Bowie said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested, but there is a petition to get the Electoral College to vote in Hilary instead of Trump. Hilary won the popular vote by a single number, but the Electoral College voted Trump in instead, so technically Hilary won the people.
> 
> From the petition:
> 
> "24 states bind electors. If electors vote against their party, they usually pay a fine. And people get mad. But they can vote however they want and there is no legal means to stop them in most states."
> 
> Big names such as Lady Gaga have been encouraging people to sign the petition, so there's a good chance it will reach its signature requirement (1,000,000). Currently, the number of signatures is 91,191, so not many more to go!
> 
> Click here to visit the petition!


this is just as undignified as the petition the bremain camp signed en masse after the brexit referendum. it's denouncing democracy when it's not going your way. it's acting like children.



badgrl2 said:


> + 1 million signatures only?? Like 10+ million voted. That's ridiculous.


nearly 120 million.



anyway, it's not the case of how donald trump won, it's how hillary clinton lost. trump got about as many votes as mccain in 2008 and romney in 2012. clinton had 5 million fewer voters than obama had in 2012. that doesn't just happen, so instead of immediately creating the "america is racist/sexist/xenophobic/other word that lost its meaning" strawman, take a good long look at hillary clinton and try to figure out how 5 million people became so disenfranchised that they refused to vote for her.

trump didn't have a major win. clinton just had a major loss.


----------



## Soigne

listen i don't like trump whatsoever but it's an election for a reason. there was no foul play in the voting. hillary lost. that is the reality that we must deal with, you can't just petition to get the results changed because you don't like it. otherwise what is the point of an election in the first place?

if we truly don't like this, it's time to move on to the 2020 election and garner support for potential candidates now.


----------



## Cory

its karma for her rigging the primaries and being a terrible person in general


----------



## KermitTea

Ivanka 2020 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> its karma for her rigging the primaries and being a terrible person in general



Yes, she rigged the primaries HARD. And look what she did to Haiti. She might've used to be a good person, but the corruption got to her. Not saying she's a bad person necessarily (we still don't know everything) but she's definitely got a hidden agenda.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> this is stupid. deal with it. he won. he should have won. he would be a better president than Hillary. people should deal with it. they are the ones that are the problem. not trump



Glad to see someone else speaking their mind!!! *hi fives*
Although I do think / wish Trump would take back a few things he said and revise some positions.


----------



## xanisha

Karen said:


> From what he has said at the rallies, he wants to leave the issue of gay marriage up to the states and appoint a conservative SC judge to fill Scalia's place.
> Please find me 2 more pro-LGBT Republican presidential candidates than Trump.
> I didn't say he was fully pro-LGBT. I said, out of all the Republican presidential candidates in history, he is one of the _most_ pro-LGBT.



The only thing I know about his Supreme court judge pick is that he wants to appoint someone to over turn the Roe v. Wade ruling: http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/09/politics/supreme-court-vacancy-donald-trump/
Also I can't pick a single pro-LGBT republican candidate let alone Trump, because almost all republicans have the same position on gay marriage and other rights. Trump is no better than any other potential republican candidate so to say he is the most pro-LGBT is incorrect.


----------



## KermitTea

xanisha said:


> The only thing I know about his Supreme court judge pick is that he wants to appoint someone to over turn the Roe v. Wade ruling: http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/09/politics/supreme-court-vacancy-donald-trump/
> Also I can't pick a single pro-LGBT republican candidate let alone Trump, because almost all republicans have the same position on gay marriage and other rights. Trump is no better than any other potential republican candidate so to say he is the most pro-LGBT is incorrect.



So letting the states decide is no better than banning it altogether? Alright


----------



## dierefuji

Bowie said:


> Not sure if you guys are interested, but there is a petition to get the Electoral College to vote in Hilary instead of Trump. Hilary won the popular vote by a single number, but the Electoral College voted Trump in instead, so technically Hilary won the people.
> 
> From the petition:
> 
> "24 states bind electors. If electors vote against their party, they usually pay a fine. And people get mad. But they can vote however they want and there is no legal means to stop them in most states."
> 
> Big names such as Lady Gaga have been encouraging people to sign the petition, so there's a good chance it will reach its signature requirement (1,000,000). Currently, the number of signatures is 91,191, so not many more to go!
> 
> Click here to visit the petition!



yeah lets change the constitution with just a petition so easy



Reindeer said:


> this is just as undignified as the petition the bremain camp signed en masse after the brexit referendum. it's denouncing democracy when it's not going your way. it's acting like children.


this tbh fam


----------



## KermitTea

Also, this is a great read for those of you who can't understand why people vote Trump. The title is "I'm a Muslim, a woman and an immigrant. I voted Trump." https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-an-immigrant-i-voted-for-trump/?tid=sm_fb


----------



## xanisha

Karen said:


> So letting the states decide is no better than banning it altogether? Alright


States should have no say weather a person can get married, have an abortion or intervene in our private rights. Things get messy when states individually decide things, I think our policies on abortion and marriage should stay the same, they aren't hurting anyone so why try to give states power over issues that already have been made constitutionally legal.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Reindeer said:


> this is just as undignified as the petition the bremain camp signed en masse after the brexit referendum. it's denouncing democracy when it's not going your way. it's acting like children.



Right. It's actually anti-democratic to do such a thing. Despite what each candidate said this year, as well as Obama, they aren't going to defy this. They are acting like they're in a team they should represent. Whoever's suggesting it is too inexperienced in politics.



> anyway, it's not the case of how donald trump won, it's how hillary clinton lost. trump got about as many votes as mccain in 2008 and romney in 2012. clinton had 5 million fewer voters than obama had in 2012. that doesn't just happen, so instead of immediately creating the "america is racist/sexist/xenophobic/other word that lost its meaning" strawman, take a good long look at hillary clinton and try to figure out how 5 million people became so disenfranchised that they refused to vote for her.
> 
> trump didn't have a major win. clinton just had a major loss.



I can see, but like I said, the combination of the voter turnout and electoral votes was the actual reason why Hillary lost. California, New York, Massachusetts, and DC are major liberal strongholds, but even more people voting democrat in these states isn't gonna help their candidate win. She was also able to retain the rest of the New England states, Washington, Oregon, Hawaii, New Mexico, Minnesota, Delaware, Maryland, and New Jersey. That gave her a lot of electoral votes, but by losing Wisconsin, Michigan, and even Pennsylvania, she lost the election. Those were key states to the Democratic Party for many years. So it's not about the popular vote overall. It was the popular vote in those three states, as well as in Florida and Ohio, that costed her the election.



Cory said:


> its karma for her rigging the primaries and being a terrible person in general



Sorry to say, but this is not a karma issue. She would've still lost, even if she didn't rig the primaries. So next time someone you hate gets something bad, don't throw the karma card inside.


----------



## Cory

Karen said:


> Also, this is a great read for those of you who can't understand why people vote Trump. The title is "I'm a Muslim, a woman and an immigrant. I voted Trump." https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-an-immigrant-i-voted-for-trump/?tid=sm_fb



Very good read
shows a different perspective of actual people instead of what the media portrays all of them as


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xanisha said:


> States should have no say weather a person can get married, have an abortion or intervene in our private rights. Things get messy when states individually decide things, I think our policies on abortion and marriage should stay the same, they aren't hurting anyone so why try to give states power over issues that already have been made constitutionally legal.



The people should use their common sense. If they don't like the states that ban same-sex marriage, then they should move to another state, where same-sex marriage is legal. If they don't like laws against abortion, then they should move to a state where abortion is legal. They should not let the weather influence where they live. Texas is a very business friendly, and not too strict on gun laws, but if there's anything in Texas that sucks big time, it has to be the weather. I think Texas has the worst weather in all 50 states. Even the South has bad weather compared to the rest of our country, but I would rather live in the South for political reasons.


----------



## Jacob

The petition thing won't do squat because any form of political voting will only be accepted officially through non-network based polling options. That petition could easily be hacked and have thousands of names added to it.

That's why there are polling machines and not computers on election day


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jacob said:


> The petition thing won't do squat because any form of political voting will only be accepted officially through non-network based polling options. That petition could easily be hacked and have thousands of names added to it.
> 
> That's why there are polling machines and not computers on election day



And paper voting. Even in a time with advanced technology, people still have paper ballots.


----------



## xanisha

Apple2012 said:


> The people should use their common sense. They don't like the states that ban same-sex marriage, then move to another state. If they don't like laws against abortion, they should move to a state where abortion is legal. They should not let the weather influence where they live. Texas is a very business friendly, and not too strict on gun laws, but if there's anything in Texas that sucks big time, it has to be the weather. I think Texas has the worst weather in all 50 states. Even the South has bad weather compared to the rest of our country, but I would rather live in the South for political reasons.



I shouldn't have to cross state lines to get an abortion. If states are in control they could entirely rule out abortion no matter the reason (like a deformed fetus, unviable fetus, rape, incest) and that can be very dangerous for multiple reasons. I also shouldn't have to move to another state to have a same sex marriage. Plus if all 50 states ban both of those where would everyone go. The point is not having the common sense to uproot your life and move to another state (which is ridiculous and not comparable to the weather). The point is to realize that we need equal rights for all races, religions, and genders, no matter what state you live in.


----------



## pocky

Karen said:


> Also, this is a great read for those of you who can't understand why people vote Trump. The title is "I'm a Muslim, a woman and an immigrant. I voted Trump." https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-an-immigrant-i-voted-for-trump/?tid=sm_fb



Two of the biggest Trump supporters I know are Hispanic female immigrants. As a latina immigrant myself I just don't get it.


----------



## Bowie

Do I belong on another planet? Surely everyone should have the right to love and marry whoever they want, no matter where they are. There shouldn't be a "either banned or state decision" option. It should be common sense.

What next? Marriage to anyone is illegal in every state except this one, this one, and this one? It's okay to murder in this state, this state, and this state? Get your abortions here, everyone!

So dumb.


----------



## xanisha

Bowie said:


> Do I belong on another planet? Surely everyone should have the right to love and marry whoever they want, no matter where they are. There shouldn't be a "either banned or state decision" option. It should be common sense.
> 
> What next? Marriage to anyone is illegal in every state except this one, this one, and this one? It's okay to murder in this state, this state, and this state? Get your abortions here, everyone!
> 
> So dumb.



Right?! I have no idea how anyone can say "just move to another state if you cant do certain things here". I find it mind blowing that people want the states to decide, when marriage and abortions are already legal in every state.


----------



## KermitTea

pocky said:


> Two of the biggest Trump supporters I know are Hispanic female immigrants. As a latina immigrant myself I just don't get it.



I'll try to help.

1) LEGAL immigration. If you are a legal immigrant, went through a long and arduous process, and you see a bunch of people coming in illegally and still getting benefits,  and you get to pick between a candidate that proposes to allow more/do nothing about  illegal immigrants / streamline illegal immigrant citizenship process, between a candidate that wants to stop illegal immigration, I know I would pick the latter.
2) Corruption. I think everyone, or mostly everyone, would like a government free of most corruption. The Clinton foundation is one of the most corrupt organisations ever. See Wikileaks. It goes so far and the Podesta/DNC emails cover so little of this crazy machine.
3) Healthcare. You can't deny Obamacare rates are going up way too high. I actually think Trump's healthcare plan is quite sound.
4) Economy. A lot of Chinese immigrants that I know highly admire Trump for this aspect. Yes, his businesses went bankrupt, but everyone fails some point in their life. They admire that he got back up, that he kept fighting, that he grew the company so much.
5) Research. There are so many stories of Trump doing good deeds that the media never talks about. I have a friend, who said that her uncle worked as a janitor at Trump Tower (they are Hispanic). Trump treated her uncle and other workers to dinner and her uncle said Trump was one of the most down to earth businessmen he had ever met. This is years ago, by the way.
6) Consistency. On most policies, Trump has been saying the same thing for the past 30 years.

Those are a few reasons. I'm sure there are many others.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xanisha said:


> I shouldn't have to cross state lines to get an abortion. If states are in control they could entirely rule out abortion no matter the reason (like a deformed fetus, unviable fetus, rape, incest) and that can be very dangerous for multiple reasons. I also shouldn't have to move to another state to have a same sex marriage. Plus if all 50 states ban both of those where would everyone go. The point is not having the common sense to uproot your life and move to another state (which is ridiculous and not comparable to the weather). The point is to realize that we need equal rights for all races, religions, and genders, no matter what state you live in.



You may be right, but one social issue I agree with the Republicans on is abortion. And I wouldn't force people to move to some place that agrees with them. They just need to vote with their feet.


----------



## chibibunnyx

How about we all just hope he doesn't actually do half the dumb crap he has spoken about doing, and hopefully congress doesn't pay mind to his ridiculous ideas and only the ones that actually make sense. At least that's what I'm hoping for now that it's over and done with anyway.

This thread is sad. & politics is just straight up toxic. Sadly we have to follow it to know how badly we're getting screwed over. All we can hope for is that he is educated enough to let go of some of the ignorance he has and maybe win some of the people he offended back. OR hope 2020 comes hell of a lot quicker.


----------



## Bowie

Michelle for 2020, please.


----------



## ams

Congrats guys. I think you've officially chased the last of the mods away.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Bowie said:


> Michelle for 2020, please.



I second that minus Obamacare, lol I can do without it


----------



## KermitTea

chibibunnyx said:


> How about we all just hope he doesn't actually do half the dumb crap he has spoken about doing, and hopefully congress doesn't pay mind to his ridiculous ideas and only the ones that actually make sense. At least that's what I'm hoping for now that it's over and done with anyway.
> 
> This thread is sad. & politics is just straight up toxic. Sadly we have to follow it to know how badly we're getting screwed over. All we can hope for is that he is educated enough to let go of some of the ignorance he has and maybe win some of the people he offended back. OR hope 2020 comes hell of a lot quicker.



How about you and everyone else give him a chance?
Edit: you do imply that in the beginning. Message to everyone else who is worried af.


----------



## piichinu

i was listening to npr today and they said if trump can't ban muslims specifically he might be banning refugees from specific regions altogether. two of the examples they gave were saudi arabia and syria. imo this is good, i dont think its really safe to keep bringing in refugees (although its an issue i dont really care about now). i have family in syria (christians so theyre EXTRA targeted by ISIS and muslim groups that oppose the syrian government), and was talking 2 them earlier and even they think thats a good idea. theyve seen it all around them and they know that its not safe anymore. my mother agrees w that sentiment as well.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Karen said:


> How about you and everyone else give him a chance?
> Edit: you do imply that in the beginning. Message to everyone else who is worried af.



Yeah at the end of the day, all we can do is wait and see. I'm just saying I hope the next four yrs ain't full of walls and wtf. He makes sense is some points. I just hope he cuts the ridiculous ones out.


----------



## KermitTea

I think the real question about refugees is whether you want to be morally good to others or morally good to your country. I personally think that many refugees deserve a better life and we should take them in, but when you think of all the hidden ISIS / terrorists that flood in as well that endanger many lives, I don't mind putting a halt to the refugee program for now.

And to take it further, the refugee program is just human redistribution. It's helping other countries at the expense of first world countries (look at the state of Germany right now). Honestly, it WILL damage the nation. But it's morally good, so there's that. Unless you're like Australia, and only allow skilled female / young skilled male refugees to enter


----------



## Cory

chibibunnyx said:


> Yeah at the end of the day, all we can do is wait and see. I'm just saying I hope the next four yrs ain't full of walls and wtf. He makes sense is some points. I just hope he cuts the ridiculous ones out.



trust me, you'd rather have trump than pence
pence is an actual lunatic


----------



## KermitTea

Cory said:


> trust me, you'd rather have trump than pence
> pence is an actual lunatic



True, I don't really like Pence esp his stance on issues. But Kaine is much worse than Pence lololol in terms of appearance and the way he speaks
Tbh after the VP debate I haven't listened to Kaine and I have little idea where he stands on issues although I can safely assume it'll be similar to Hillary so yeah I probably don't like him


----------



## xanisha

chibibunnyx said:


> How about we all just hope he doesn't actually do half the dumb crap he has spoken about doing, and hopefully congress doesn't pay mind to his ridiculous ideas and only the ones that actually make sense. At least that's what I'm hoping for now that it's over and done with anyway.
> 
> This thread is sad. & politics is just straight up toxic. Sadly we have to follow it to know how badly we're getting screwed over. All we can hope for is that he is educated enough to let go of some of the ignorance he has and maybe win some of the people he offended back. OR hope 2020 comes hell of a lot quicker.



As a man who lived through the civil rights era, he doesn't know what the KKK is so he is not that educated. I just hope now that he is the president elect he won't say racist things, condone sexual assault, or make fun of disabled people anymore because if people see the president acting like that it sets a poor standard. I think now that he got the racist, sexist, religious zealot voters he wanted (not all his voters are like, this but at certain points he really catered to voters like this), he probably wont be as bigoted as he has been.


----------



## KermitTea

xanisha said:


> As a man who lived through the civil rights era, he doesn't know what the KKK is so he is not that educated. I just hope now that he is the president elect he won't say racist things, condone sexual assault, or make fun of disabled people anymore because if people see the president acting like that it sets a poor standard. I think now that he got the racist, sexist, religious zealot voters he wanted (not all his voters are like, this but at certain points he really catered to voters like this), he probably wont be as bigoted as he has been.



I hope you see the irony in your post 
1) He graduated from Wharton
2) Wikileaks
3) Bill Clinton and lolita express
4) Deplorables and basement dwellers
5) Wikileaks

Response to your points in that order.


----------



## xanisha

Karen said:


> I hope you see the irony in your post
> 1) He graduated from Wharton
> 2) Wikileaks
> 3) Bill Clinton and lolita express
> 4) Deplorables and basement dwellers
> 5) Wikileaks
> 
> Response to your points in that order.



I mean educated on social issues you must admit it is odd that a 70 year old man has no idea about the KKK. I have never been on Hilary's side I am just in favor of equality not hatred. At some point you must admit that Trump has said racist things and that he has a significant number of white supremacist voters.


----------



## KermitTea

xanisha said:


> I mean educated on social issues you must admit it is odd that a 70 year old man has no idea about the KKK. I have never been on Hilary's side I am just in favor of equality not hatred. At some point you must admit that Trump has said racist things and that he has a significant number of white supremacist voters.



Alright, I'll let you slide.  But he does know what the KKK is lol
And yes sometimes he has worded stuff very badly but I believe he's good at heart and has best intentions for America and other voters have felt the same


----------



## xanisha

Karen said:


> Alright, I'll let you slide.  But he does know what the KKK is lol
> And yes sometimes he has worded stuff very badly but I believe he's good at heart and has best intentions for America


You should check out the link I quoted you with awhile back. As a person of color I find the support that the KKK gives to him and the things he has said about their organization to be really disturbing. 13% of the country is African American and the moment this man could not say he hates an organization who used to murder, rape, and terrorize a whole group of people makes me cringe, in all honesty it's one of the biggest issue that I have with him. (that and abortions and gay marriage and his environmental policies).


----------



## L. Lawliet

What do you all think of the protests?

I think its dumb and an insult to democracy.
California wanting to succeed is funny though. They want to be a country, yet they buy water from AZ and NV cause they don't have any.


----------



## chibibunnyx

L. Lawliet said:


> What do you all think of the protests?
> 
> I think its dumb and an insult to democracy.
> California wanting to succeed is funny though. They want to be a country, yet they buy water from AZ and NV cause they don't have any.



I agree, it doesn't help. Peaceful protests yes, I am with. But they are voicing their opinions entirely the wrong way. And idiots are using social media to be trolls on both parts (the amount of stupid memes I have seen... mannnn). It's like people don't know what peace is anymore.


----------



## Ikatteiru mokkin

we should implement national socialism to unite white America, and make us great again
\TRUMP TRUMP TRUMP
NO BREAKS ON THE TRAIN


----------



## L. Lawliet

chibibunnyx said:


> I agree, it doesn't help. Peaceful protests yes, I am with. But they are voicing their opinions entirely the wrong way. And idiots are using social media to be trolls on both parts (the amount of stupid memes I have seen... mannnn). It's like people don't know what peace is anymore.



Mhmmm. This has played to party politics and stereotypes so bad. Main protesters are millennials and this is them protesting over them not getting their way. This messes up views of our generation folks


----------



## Alolan_Apples

L. Lawliet said:


> Mhmmm. This has played to party politics and stereotypes so bad. Main protesters are millennials and this is them protesting over them not getting their way. This messes up views of our generation folks



It sure does. Millennials are more left winged than the previous generations, and the more left-winged millennials care more about their feelings than democracy.


----------



## xanisha

L. Lawliet said:


> Mhmmm. This has played to party politics and stereotypes so bad. Main protesters are millennials and this is them protesting over them not getting their way. This messes up views of our generation folks



You are missing the point this is not about sides, its about doing whats right. These protests are happening because a man who has made fun disabled people, made racist comments, said that he can sexually assault women and get away with it, made fun of a gold star family, and more gross things is becoming president. They are protesting because his method of dividing people and alienating people is not what America represents to them.


----------



## KermitTea

^^And also 8 years of Obama has made them forget that 1) there's a democracy 2) there's another half of America 3) how to lose, but keep going and fight for their values as Republicans have for the past administration

Or maybe some are just really, really butthurt. I can see why. But it's going way too far right now.


----------



## L. Lawliet

xanisha said:


> You are missing the point this is not about sides, its about doing whats right. These protests are happening because a man who has made fun disabled people, made racist comments, said that he can sexually assault women and get away with it, made fun of a gold star family, and more gross things is becoming president. They are protesting because his method of dividing people and alienating people is not what America represents to them.



Let me ask you this. Do you think America would be OK with the things Hillary has done and still let her become president? 
Those emails discussed so many illegal and morally wrong things. Foreign funding of her campaign(from countries that dont allow women to drive or be independent), rigging the DNC primary, joking about a child rape court case in 1980, and Benghazi?

The point is, even if Hillary won, or Bernie got there and won, protests like this would not happen. Would Republicans be upset? Yeah. Their candidate lost. But do they protest and take to the streets and call for assassination on twitter? No. They don't. They didn't do it when Obama won twice in a row. This isn't a protest hat stems from wanting change. 6.5 million Democrats who were registered but didn't vote. they could have decided the election. they didnt. This is one that stems from not being able to handle a different viewpoint.


----------



## KermitTea

Btw, also interesting to note that Youtube is censoring videos of Trump supporters getting beat up. If anyone wants more proof of this happening, lmk / pm me and I'll gladly give you more links.

And well said, L. Lawliet!


----------



## oath2order

L. Lawliet said:


> Let me ask you this. Do you think America would be OK with the things Hillary has done and still let her become president?
> Those emails discussed so many illegal and morally wrong things. Foreign funding of her campaign(from countries that dont allow women to drive or be independent), rigging the DNC primary, joking about a child rape court case in 1980, and Benghazi?
> 
> The point is, even if Hillary won, or Bernie got there and won, protests like this would not happen. Would Republicans be upset? Yeah. Their candidate lost. But do they protest and take to the streets and call for assassination on twitter? No. They don't. They didn't do it when Obama won twice in a row. This isn't a protest hat stems from wanting change. 6.5 million Democrats who were registered but didn't vote. they could have decided the election. they didnt. This is one that stems from not being able to handle a different viewpoint.



You mean like how the Republicans swore to make Obama a one term president and opposed every single thing he tried to do? The ones who refused to allow him to do his constitutional mandate to appoint a justice because THEY wanted to be able to nominate one?

The sacks of **** politicians saying we need to come together now we're the same ones pushing division back then


----------



## L. Lawliet

oath2order said:


> You mean like how the Republicans swore to make Obama a one term president and opposed every single thing he tried to do? The ones who refused to allow him to do his constitutional mandate to appoint a justice because THEY wanted to be able to nominate one?
> 
> The sacks of **** politicians saying we need to come together now we're the same ones pushing division back then


Like Bernie Sanders?


----------



## Cory

I love how hillary supporters play the victim card


----------



## xanisha

L. Lawliet said:


> Let me ask you this. Do you think America would be OK with the things Hillary has done and still let her become president?
> Those emails discussed so many illegal and morally wrong things. Foreign funding of her campaign(from countries that dont allow women to drive or be independent), rigging the DNC primary, joking about a child rape court case in 1980, and Benghazi?
> 
> The point is, even if Hillary won, or Bernie got there and won, protests like this would not happen. Would Republicans be upset? Yeah. Their candidate lost. But do they protest and take to the streets and call for assassination on twitter? No. They don't. They didn't do it when Obama won twice in a row. This isn't a protest hat stems from wanting change. 6.5 million Democrats who were registered but didn't vote. they could have decided the election. they didnt. This is one that stems from not being able to handle a different viewpoint.



No it stems from them not liking a man who says horrible things, they are not upset because a democrat lost, I doubt this would have happened at all if another republican had won or if trump had not said so many terrible things about so many groups of people. If he had not made fun of disabled people, made fun of a veterans family, nor had he said so many racist comments I doubt this would be happening. These protests are not about democrat and republican sides, it's about a man who says things that should not be said by the president of a country filled with so many diverse people.


----------



## chibibunnyx

The toxic is coming out of all of you. Breathe, relax, it's politics. People are offended yeah. None of you care, we get it. Butthurt whatever you wanna call it. But you all are taking it too far. No one is playing victim, people are actually offended. None of us can go run office, so let it go. 

Talk about it but stop pushing people's buttons, lol You're getting out of pocket for no reason. Heated conversations like this are why so many of us outside aren't even talking and are actually fighting. Do you really want to have a election make people hate each other? Think with your brains for a bit. I'm sorry but don't let the way the candidates have ridiculed each other in this ridiculous shameful election make it okay for there to be such backlash in a friendly forum like this. Chill out. Go have a drink or something idk lol 


Like damn, I don't wanna have to ask, are you a trump/hillary supporter before making a trade, lmao relax people. These conversations are the result of a really stupid election era, is there a restart button with new people?


----------



## dierefuji

Bowie said:


> Do I belong on another planet? Surely everyone should have the right to love and marry whoever they want, no matter where they are. There shouldn't be a "either banned or state decision" option. It should be common sense.
> 
> What next? Marriage to anyone is illegal in every state except this one, this one, and this one? It's okay to murder in this state, this state, and this state? Get your abortions here, everyone!
> 
> So dumb.



reserved powers fam! im gay so naturally i believe gay marriage should be legal but its in the constitution, the 10th amendment™




Cory said:


> trust me, you'd rather have trump than pence
> pence is an actual lunatic



honestly this was incredibly smart on trump's part-- no one would try to assassinate trump because pence is out of his mind and him being president would be miles worse
inb4 just assassinate him too
assassinations are incredibly hard, like i saw a documentary on assassination attempts on u.s. presidents and the culprit was usually contained very quickly
you'd be shutdown easily before you could kill both


----------



## Bowie

Accurate.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Red Pill incoming.

"A person who is demoralized is unable to asses true information. Facts tell nothing to him. Even if I shower him with authentic proof, with documents, with pictures, even if I take him by force to the Soviet Union and show him a concentration camp he will refuse to believe it."


----------



## L. Lawliet

this should inform you on how the electoral college works.


----------



## oath2order

dierefuji said:


> reserved powers fam! im gay so naturally i believe gay marriage should be legal but its in the constitution, the 10th amendment?



The Supreme Court said that it's Constitutional tho.



L. Lawliet said:


> this should inform you on how the electoral college works.



The downside to the electoral college is, every year, we choose our president based on what party Florida and Ohio are least angry with.


----------



## Taj

Too bad Ohio is only useful in politics and being made fun of in the 1960's


----------



## L. Lawliet

oath2order said:


> The Supreme Court said that it's Constitutional tho.
> 
> 
> 
> The downside to the electoral college is, every year, we choose our president based on what party Florida and Ohio are least angry with.



we agree on this here, albeit for different reasons. however, i understand why it is there. if it went purely popular vote, the eastern seaboard and california would control everything in between. As the video said, you need to go to every state to get the votes you need. Hillary focused on swing states this year, and sent tim kaine to ones that weren't swing states or big cities. Ideallogically the popular vote would be better for establishment, but a nightmare to grassroots candidates


----------



## KermitTea

To the person that said Trump was not one of the more accepting LGBT Republicans

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/23/us/politics/donald-trump-gay-rights.html

- - - Post Merge - - -

And guess what! It's from a outlet that denounced Trump a while back!


----------



## Bowie

Okay, I'm sorry, but there is no way in the world Donald Trump is accepting of the LGBT+ community. If anything, he has lied about it (just like Hilary) to gain more support. That's one thing I've gotta put to bed right now.

In an interview with in January, *Trump said he would “strongly consider” appointing judges to overturn the Marriage Equality Act*. During an interview with Bill O’Reilly in 2011, he said "I just don’t feel good about it". He went on to say “I don’t feel right about it. I’m against it, and I take a lot of heat because I come from New York. You know, for New York it’s like, how can you be against gay marriage? *But I’m opposed to gay marriage*".

On a much larger scale, his opinions change as often as his clothes, and his views on transgendered people is a little more complex. He initially supported Obama in working toward allowing transgender students to use restrooms that match their gender identity, but later changed his stance by supporting a North Carolina law that restricted restroom access for transgender people. Trump said in June he’s “going with the state", which is ridiculous because, as I said earlier, why the heck would you force people to have to move state so they can use marry who they want, have abortions, and use the bathroom (of all things in the world)?

He also pledged to sign the First Amendment Defence Act, which protects discrimination on religious grounds and prohibits the government from taking action against anyone who “believes or acts in accordance with a religious belief or moral conviction that marriage is or should be recognised as the union of one man and one woman".

So, no. He has a history of being a complete jerk when it comes to the LGBT+ community. I'm gay, and I did all my research on this dude when I first heard about him. 99% of his supporters are all straight white boys who have never had to deal with minority discrimination before, and lucky for them!


----------



## L. Lawliet

Bowie said:


> Okay, I'm sorry, but there is no way in the world Donald Trump is accepting of the LGBT+ community. If anything, he has lied about it (just like Hilary) to gain more support. That's one thing I've gotta put to bed right now.
> 
> In an interview with in January, *Trump said he would “strongly consider” appointing judges to overturn the Marriage Equality Act*. During an interview with Bill O’Reilly in 2011, he said "I just don’t feel good about it". He went on to say “I don’t feel right about it. I’m against it, and I take a lot of heat because I come from New York. You know, for New York it’s like, how can you be against gay marriage? *But I’m opposed to gay marriage*".
> 
> On a much larger scale, his opinions change as often as his clothes, and his views on transgendered people is a little more complex. He initially supported Obama in working toward allowing transgender students to use restrooms that match their gender identity, but later changed his stance by supporting a North Carolina law that restricted restroom access for transgender people. Trump said in June he’s “going with the state", which is ridiculous because, as I said earlier, why the heck would you force people to have to move state so they can use marry who they want, have abortions, and use the bathroom (of all things in the world)?
> 
> He also pledged to sign the First Amendment Defence Act, which protects discrimination on religious grounds and prohibits the government from taking action against anyone who “believes or acts in accordance with a religious belief or moral conviction that marriage is or should be recognised as the union of one man and one woman".
> 
> So, no. He has a history of being a complete jerk when it comes to the LGBT+ community. I'm gay, and I did all my research on this dude when I first heard about him. 99% of his supporters are all straight white boys who have never had to deal with minority discrimination before, and lucky for them!



Lets get some sources pal. He says he supports it, the republicans are aware and unsure of it, and the man waved the LGBT+ flag today before meeting Barrack Obama. Also, he disagrees with the process used to put it in power, not LGBT itself. Quit moving goalposts.


----------



## Bowie

L. Lawliet said:


> Lets get some sources pal. He says he supports it, the republicans are aware and unsure of it, and the man waved the LGBT+ flag today before meeting Barrack Obama. Also, he disagrees with the process used to put it in power, not LGBT itself. Quit moving goalposts.



Oh, I bet he did. Gotta pull out all the stops to get people to stop protesting against him, you know.

Source 1.

Source 2 (which has many other sources linked as well).

Let me know if you need anything else confirmed.


----------



## Munyo

I think we are in the void of "You guys made the wrong choice," and proceeding to either defend him or go against him. People don't have the choice but to accept that he won the presidency. I am certainly not happy, and I don't accept his plans either. Even if some Republicans don't like him, a majority of Republicans will use his presidency as an advantage to push their bills to him. 

Also, I read somewhere from this thread, taking a few steps back is okay. No, it isn't... You are just admitting that he isn't good.


----------



## KermitTea

@Bowie

Please read my post and my previous posts on this matter.

One of the *more* pro LGBT Republicans.

Do I need to break that down for you? I explicitly state before, in a previous post, that I DID NOT say he was fully PRO-LGBT. I'm saying that out of the Republican Party candidates, he is one of the more accepting of the LGBT groups. If you believe that is false, please find me 2 other Republican candidates that were more pro-LGBT than Trump during their campaign. Romney? McCain? Bush?


----------



## Bowie

Karen said:


> @Bowie
> 
> Please read my post and my previous posts on this matter.
> 
> One of the *more* pro LGBT Republicans.
> 
> Do I need to break that down for you? I explicitly state before, in a previous post, that I DID NOT say he was fully PRO-LGBT. I'm saying that out of the Republican Party candidates, he is one of the more accepting of the LGBT groups. If you believe that is false, please find me 2 other Republican candidates that were more pro-LGBT than Trump during their campaign. Romney? McCain? Bush?



I actually wasn't referencing your post. Didn't quote you. I agree entirely that he's been acting no better than anybody else in relation to the LGBT+ community, but he's certainly no better.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Bowie said:


> Oh, I bet he did. Gotta put it out all the stocks to get people to stop protesting against him, you know.
> 
> Source 1.
> 
> Source 2 (which has many other sources linked as well).
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else confirmed.



Both sources are literally what i just said. He believes it should be state rights, not federal. We are literally arguing the same point. He wants the bill to be overruled and for states themselves to decide if it is legal or not. This is why we have local elections every 1-2 years. While he is personally against the marriage, he believes it is up to the people to decide rather than the old establishment republicans and democrats.

You are implying that because he disagrees with how it was done that he is against the whole thing. That is a logical fallacy my friend.


----------



## Bowie

L. Lawliet said:


> Both sources are literally what i just said. He believes it should be state rights, not federal. We are literally arguing the same point. He wants the bill to be overruled and for states themselves to decide if it is legal or not. This is why we have local elections every 1-2 years. While he is personally against the marriage, he believes it is up to the people to decide rather than the old establishment republicans and democrats.
> 
> You are implying that because he disagrees with how it was done that he is against the whole thing. That is a logical fallacy my friend.



The man admits he opposes gay marriage. For a start, same-sex marriage should _not_ be something that gets decided by individual states, because this would cause unnecessary chaos among people living there and just surrogate people further. Secondly, how in the world can a man who admits to opposing gay marriage be considered a supporter of our community?


----------



## KermitTea

Munyo said:


> I think we are in the void of "You guys made the wrong choice," and proceeding to either defend him or go against him. People don't have the choice but to accept that he won the presidency. I am certainly not happy, and I don't accept his plans either. Even if some Republicans don't like him, a majority of Republicans will use his presidency as an advantage to push their bills to him.
> 
> Also, I read somewhere from this thread, taking a few steps back is okay. No, it isn't... You are just admitting that he isn't good.



You are not accepting the voices of half the people in the country.

We have had progressive change the past 8 years. Change that has been pretty beneficial to some of us, but not so much to others. There are people who have felt lost and forgotten during all this rapid change. In the minds of some, saying gay marriage should be law is like saying Christmas is going to be moved to July 25th (bad analogy, but you get the idea).

It's hard to accept for them. To be blunt, you guys are sort of selfish. (Don't take this personally, please.) You have people who have believed that marriage is between a man and a woman, people who know the 2nd Amendment to be true for all, etc. Let them have their say for 4 years. It's not all about you. It's not all about the people born in 90's, who are light years more progressive than the rest. Were there mass riots when Obama was elected in '08 and '12? No. Treat others how you would like to be treated. 

I apologise that it sounds mean, so to say it again: don't take it personally. I know he has a lot of policies that are controversial, some that I disagree with too. But the people voted for him fair and square. Give the man a chance. Even if it goes a little backwards on the progressive agenda, it's not about you or me but about the country. And half of the country want to pause, so let it be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I actually wasn't referencing your post. Didn't quote you. I agree entirely that he's been acting no better than anybody else in relation to the LGBT+ community, but he's certainly no better.




No better and no better :x I'm assuming it's a typo but thanks
You said it right after so wasn't sure


----------



## Bowie

Karen said:


> No better and no better :x I'm assuming it's a typo but thanks
> You said it right after so wasn't sure



No big deal. I agree with most of what you say anyway!


----------



## L. Lawliet

Bowie said:


> The man admits he opposes gay marriage. For a start, same-sex marriage should _not_ be something that gets decided by individual states, because this would cause unnecessary chaos among people living there and just surrogate people further. Secondly, how in the world can a man who admits to opposing gay marriage be considered a supporter of our community?



because what a personal opinion is and what the country as whole want are two entirely different things. Thats the beauty of business. He knows his personal view needs to be set aside for what the good of the country is


----------



## KermitTea

In the midst of this, I would like to give everyone a kudos for keeping it so civil! Going to resume tomorrow


----------



## Bowie

L. Lawliet said:


> because what a personal opinion is and what the country as whole want are two entirely different things.



Am I missing the point here? This is a man who thinks planned parenthood is an "abortion factory", thinks Muslim Americans should be abolished until he can "figure things out", "can't decide", on transsexual rights, wants to surrogate individual states (which is what his stance on same-sex marriage will result in), is a complete pervert who calls women "big fat pigs", and has been accused of being a rapist multiple times, including by his very own ex-wife.

But, because his personal opinion is going to have nothing at all to do with how he uses his power as president (according to you), that's totally fine? Well, if there's no issues there, I guess I'll be off on a rocket.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Bowie said:


> Am I missing the point here? This is a man who thinks planned parenthood is an "abortion factory", thinks Muslim Americans should be abolished until he can "figure things out", "can't decide", on transsexual rights, wants to surrogate individual states (which is what his stance on same-sex marriage will result in), is a complete pervert who calls women "big fat pigs", and has been accused of being a rapist multiple times, including by his very own ex-wife.
> 
> But, because his personal opinion is going to have nothing at all to do with how he uses his power as president (according to you), that's totally fine? Well, if there's no issues there, I guess I'll be off on a rocket.



he thinks muslim immigration from the region should be abolished until the situation resolves. learn his view before you argue.
Also, he believes transgender rights to some degree, as he has declared he thinks transgender people should use whatever bathroom they want.
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/fir...der-people-should-use-the-bathroom-they-want/
He has called men mean crap too. Insulting people is an equal right in his eyes.
But in all seriousness, the rapist claims have all been dropped by accusers themselves. 

The real GOP enemy of LGBT rights is mike pence. it is a difference they have. Pence is very establishment republican, so if worse comes to worse, and pence ends up with a promotion, LGBT communities will have it far worse.


----------



## Bowie

L. Lawliet said:


> he thinks muslim immigration from the region should be abolished until the situation resolves. learn his view before you argue.
> Also, he believes transgender rights to some degree, as he has declared he thinks transgender people should use whatever bathroom they want.
> http://www.nytimes.com/politics/fir...der-people-should-use-the-bathroom-they-want/
> He has called men mean crap too. Insulting people is an equal right in his eyes.
> But in all seriousness, the rapist claims have all been dropped by accusers themselves.
> 
> The real GOP enemy of LGBT rights is mike pence. it is a difference they have. Pence is very establishment republican, so if worse comes to worse, and pence ends up with a promotion, LGBT communities will have it far worse.



I know his views very well. If I didn't, I wouldn't have even bothered challenging what you're saying.

I am fully aware of what he said about Muslim immigration. One of the many things Trump intends to do when he becomes president is reverse 90% of everything Obama has achieved in his many years of presidency, which includes his immigration policies that work to permit children brought to the country illegally. 29% of these 742,000+ children live in California, and all it would take is the swipe of a pen from Trump to make them illegal, allowing him to deport them along with anybody else he considers illegal immigrants.

"Some degree" is not good enough, and neither is his garbage "state decisions". Before he started running for president he should have had ideas as to what he thought he could do about all of these issues, not just shout "it's gonna be great" and deport children Obama has spent years of his presidency protecting.

Insulting people is not a bloody equal right. Does anyone really want a president that encourages violence and verbal abuse? Because throughout the early days of his campaign this is all he seemed to do, and it's the primary reason he became so mainstream. Is that what represents America?

Also, the only reason the recent rape allegation (about her being raped by him when she was 13) was dropped by her lawyer was because she was afraid of receiving death threats from his supporters, which is understandable if she was raped as a child. Raped by the new president as a child, I should add.

Mike Pence and Donald Trump have a very good relationship with each other and chances are more than likely that he will be influencing Trump's decisions, depending on how much power Trump actually intends to give him. With Trump comes all of his little friends, and they're gonna all rain hard on everything we've been working for, for so many years.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Bowie said:


> I know his views very well. If I didn't, I wouldn't have even bothered challenging what you're saying.
> 
> I am fully aware of what he said about Muslim immigration. One of the many things Trump intends to do when he becomes president is reverse 90% of everything Obama has achieved in his many years of presidency, which includes his immigration policies that work to permit children brought to the country illegally. 29% of these 742,000+ children live in California, and all it would take is the swipe of a pen from Trump to make them illegal, allowing him to deport them along with anybody else he considers illegal immigrants.
> 
> "Some degree" is not good enough, and neither is his garbage "state decisions". Before he started running for president he should have had ideas as to what he thought he could do about all of these issues, not just shout "it's gonna be great" and deport children Obama has spent years of his presidency protecting.
> 
> Insulting people is not a bloody equal right. Does anyone really want a president that encourages violence and verbal abuse? Because throughout the early days of his campaign this is all he seemed to do, and it's the primary reason he became so mainstream. Is that what represents America?
> 
> Also, the only reason the recent rape allegation (about her being raped by him when she was 13) was dropped by her lawyer was because she was afraid of receiving death threats from his supporters, which is understandable if she was raped as a child. Raped by the new president as a child, I should add.
> 
> Mike Pence and Donald Trump have a very good relationship with each other and chances are more than likely that he will be influencing Trump's decisions, depending on how much power Trump actually intends to give him. With Trump comes all of his little friends, and they're gonna all rain hard on everything we've been working for, for so many years.



what i was saying is that he insults men and women in the same way. like a savage.


----------



## oath2order

Karen said:


> To the person that said Trump was not one of the more accepting LGBT Republicans
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/23/us/politics/donald-trump-gay-rights.html
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And guess what! It's from a outlet that denounced Trump a while back!



His vice president is Mike-****ing-Pence. The man who will be whispering in Trump's ear for the next four years is a rampaging homophobe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karen said:


> Were there mass riots when Obama was elected in '08 and '12? No. Treat others how you would like to be treated.



So what you're saying is that the left should shut down the government because the budget we want to pass won't pass, block Trump from being able to have hearings on his Supreme Court nominees, and try and block every single bit of legislation he tries to pass.

Cause that's what the GOP has done for the past eight years.


----------



## Bowie

L. Lawliet said:


> what i was saying is that he insults men and women in the same way. like a savage.



Like a savage. Okay, I'll be off on that rocket now. That says it all.


----------



## moonford

Karen said:


> To the person that said Trump was not one of the more accepting LGBT Republicans
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/23/us/politics/donald-trump-gay-rights.html
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And guess what! It's from a outlet that denounced Trump a while back!



There's a problem with Trump (like a lot of problems, so gosh damn many) but the main problem with him for me is probably the fact that he says one thing and then says another thing and he does one thing and then goes ahead and does another. My point is he often contradicts almost everything he says about the LGBT.

He is only saying these things to manipulate people into believing he is "okay" with the LGBT+ communities, when in reality he isn't at all. 

Clinton on the other hand has changed and accepts these people for who they are, she now realises its 2016 and her people should all be equal no matter what (I'm not excusing her but I like how she is now than she was then, she could be doing the same as Trump for all I know, but I doubt it), so hopefully Trump will do the same.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I know how we're (Bell Tree Forums) all excited or angered by the Trump win, but I'll tell you what bothers me about the results. It's all of the protests that erupted in large cities. I have to be grateful that I live in a small town since we don't see these protestors, but if you're living in a major city like New York and Los Angeles, I wish you guys stay safe. The protests have turned into riots, and a vast majority of them are teenagers and young adults. Some of these people are too young to vote. And who's getting assaulted? The middle-aged and elderly. Believe me, this was worse than Ferguson, and maybe even worse than a handful of pre-Civil War events like Bleeding Kansas. Of course, nothing in America could get as bad as the Civil War (even the 9/11 attack), but these protests, is thousands of times worse than how you guys are handling it. I'm glad that you aren't taking it this far like these people.

Also, it's not the Trump win I'm excited about. I'm excited that all three groups (House, Senate, and Presidency) are Republican controlled. Even the Supreme Court may go that way. That's what I like.


----------



## the mayor

Echoing Apple2012. The riots are humiliating. Protesters are burning flags and assaulting people who just happen to be nearby and they think the person "looks" like someone who would vote for Trump - aka white middle-aged men and the elderly. These people have a hive mind/mob mentality and it's scary. When you start attacking people or damaging their property because your politician lost, there's a problem - YOU'RE the problem. Yeah, you don't like Trump, but that doesn't give anyone the right to take it out on anyone else because they THINK they support Trump. And even if they do, that's still no excuse to assault someone.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Wow you guys are still missing the clear point. And being just completely toxic. This thread is so exaggerated at this point it isn't even constructive criticism, it's bashing each other in hidden words. 

I agree, the riots are unacceptable, people need to stop the violence and making us look like wild animals cause acting like this isn't going to get us anywhere. I can agree highly on that. But be real don't miss the point with your immature "here let me school you" type responses,  all it's doing is pissing people off that you're giving excuses to racist comments ideals that offend people on more than just a political level. Get that already. It isn't just being butthurt,  or not knowing how to lose, that's a stupid response and only offending people even more and ffs stop comparing it to when Obama won cause it's just as stupid, Obama didn't make any racially offensive comments period. Get it together people. People are mad for a reason,  stop trying to tell people to feel otherwise. 


Point blank. 
Trump won a lot of people feel offended. 
What's next?  Dealing with it,  accepting it, giving him a chance and hoping he doesn't do half the crap he says he is going to and choose right ones that are actually beneficial.  

Stop trying to school someone on oblivious facts that really deep down us the offended don't care about cause he said all of the crap on live TV.  We honestly don't care about your excuses to defend him,  they don't excuse the fact that he's basically said everything to our faces and that's why we questioned him in the first place. 

You don't give two f's?  Alright cool move on. But end this thread already let it die. You guys are just amping up the hate. People are still going to be offended and some of your are still gonna assume it nothing. But stop with the discrete bashing each other for the forum. Let it die please,  this has already created enough hate and animosity we can all agree on that can we?  


It's not about not being able to talk about politics. But none of this is helping. It's just making us think less of each other. This in itself was a super sensitive election. I know half of you guys want to give sources to show he's not that bad of a guy I get it. But a lot of us still need time to see what he's actually going to do. I'm really tired of reading the comments like oh they don't know how to lose , or we had to deal with Obama. Y'all know that ain't right and it's a big f u to the faces that are actually really offended and worried about this man being head of office, not on a political level, but what he will use his power for racially or culturally sensitive situations. 


The best thing we all can do it let it go. It's like I said before,  you are all taking it to a point where we are judging each other based on how we're defending. I don't want it to get to a point where we can even talk or play games together because of this stupid election. That's why politics should stay out half the time because it literally pins people against each other. 

You all are pretty much not talking about it, if this were real life all of you know we would have been at our throats so we are no better than those outside. 

Chill out and let this thread go. It's obvious this ain't the best election to talk about. Probably the worst election to talk about. Republicans arent proud of it either, they just thought it the better choice. Let's all come together and hope it was the right one.  


*drops mic* lol I gotta put a laugh in somewhere.  I'm done with this thread after this post. I don't wanna be angry at anyone. You all enjoy your day and play some games,  have a drink and a laugh and let the politics go please?  Or at least this one..


----------



## piichinu

neester14 said:


> Too bad Ohio is only useful in politics and being made fun of in the 1960's



dudje everyone steps on ohio 24/7 just let us have our spotlight for once. we r an important state for politics.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

the mayor said:


> Echoing Apple2012. The riots are humiliating. Protesters are burning flags and assaulting people who just happen to be nearby and they think the person "looks" like someone who would vote for Trump - aka white middle-aged men and the elderly. These people have a hive mind/mob mentality and it's scary. When you start attacking people or damaging their property because your politician lost, there's a problem - YOU'RE the problem. Yeah, you don't like Trump, but that doesn't give anyone the right to take it out on anyone else because they THINK they support Trump. And even if they do, that's still no excuse to assault someone.



I agree with everything you said. Riots are just ridiculous. People need to get over it. If people voted Trump, they need to accept that. If people think Darren Wilson is not guilty, they need to accept that. If a baseball team or football team won because they scored high enough by the end of the game, they need to accept that. Even if things aren't going their way. That, and they need to realize how bad their actions really are, and it's all because of an election.


----------



## the mayor

Apple2012 said:


> I agree with everything you said. Riots are just ridiculous. People need to get over it. If people voted Trump, they need to accept that. If people think Darren Wilson is not guilty, they need to accept that. If a baseball team or football team won because they scored high enough by the end of the game, they need to accept that. Even if things aren't going their way. That, and they need to realize how bad their actions really are, and it's all because of an election.



People can feel angry/upset over something they feel strongly about. But causing disorder and assaulting people with views you don't agree with is not the way to express it. Be angry, be upset. But don't take your frustration out on someone else.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Those people aren't protesters, those are idiots. There are protesters who are protesting the right way which they have been giving their right to. Keep the difference their. Those people are taking it personal and acting upon themselves. Not acting on behalf of those who are actually protesting for what they believe in.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Oakland devolved into riots last night. Items were thrown at officers and more things burned. Sad!


----------



## moonford

I wonder if there would be the same problem if Hillary was elected because she was hated just as much or maybe less in my eyes, Obama wasn't nearly as hated nor was he really hated at all so I don't think anybody felt like beating his supporters, but Hillary's different.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2012 said:


> I agree with everything you said. Riots are just ridiculous. People need to get over it. If people voted Trump, they need to accept that. If people think Darren Wilson is not guilty, they need to accept that. If a baseball team or football team won because they scored high enough by the end of the game, they need to accept that. Even if things aren't going their way. That, and they need to realize how bad their actions really are, and it's all because of an election.



And the best part is that I'm sure that most of the people participating in the riots didn't even vote.


----------



## Trundle

xSuperMario64x said:


> And the best part is that I'm sure that most of the people participating in the riots didn't even vote.



Assumptions get you nowhere and adds nothing to conversation.


----------



## Munyo

Apple2013 said:


> Assumptions get you nowhere and adds nothing to conversation.



There were some that couldn't vote, so they weren't wrong.


----------



## L. Lawliet

To build off of what was posted, 6 million registered Democrats did not vote.


----------



## Reindeer

chibibunnyx said:


> Those people aren't protesters, those are idiots. There are protesters who are protesting the right way which they have been giving their right to. Keep the difference their. Those people are taking it personal and acting upon themselves. Not acting on behalf of those who are actually protesting for what they believe in.


not all protestors are rioters, but all rioters are protestors. trying to say they aren't is foolish.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

the mayor said:


> People can feel angry/upset over something they feel strongly about. But causing disorder and assaulting people with views you don't agree with is not the way to express it. Be angry, be upset. But don't take your frustration out on someone else.



That's right. The protestors have a right to protest, but they're not allowed to vandalize, riot, or get mean towards others. People on the internet can express their anger about the election, but not fight.

I heard some horror stories about the protests, but I shouldn't post them since they are emotion-provoking.


----------



## Bowie

Peaceful protests are important, and to be expected when you have someone in power who is... well, I think I've said it countless times on this thread already. (Wasting my breath, really.)

I don't agree with violence or destruction, but everyone has a right to voice their opinions.


----------



## Cory

dierefuji said:


> reserved powers fam! im gay so naturally i believe gay marriage should be legal but its in the constitution, the 10th amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly this was incredibly smart on trump's part-- no one would try to assassinate trump because pence is out of his mind and him being president would be miles worse
> inb4 just assassinate him too
> assassinations are incredibly hard, like i saw a documentary on assassination attempts on u.s. presidents and the culprit was usually contained very quickly
> you'd be shutdown easily before you could kill both



its the sad truth that both of them dying would be the best for our country
paul ryan is great

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> Oakland devolved into riots last night. Items were thrown at officers and more things burned. Sad!


Anyone who attacks officers is a horrible person
lets see how long they last without justice

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> I wonder if there would be the same problem if Hillary was elected because she was hated just as much or maybe less in my eyes, Obama wasn't nearly as hated nor was he really hated at all so I don't think anybody felt like beating his supporters, but Hillary's different.



No. Wouldn't be shown on the media.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question on the new election issue. Do you think we should keep the electoral college or should we throw it away so the president and vice president's victory is determined by the popular vote? We had the electoral college system for a long time because back in the day it came out, there was no internet, TV, or radio. So we couldn't decide by the popular vote. Now that we have social media, it's already becoming an issue to debate on.


----------



## oath2order

the mayor said:


> Echoing Apple2012. The riots are humiliating. Protesters are burning flags and assaulting people who just happen to be nearby and they think the person "looks" like someone who would vote for Trump - aka white middle-aged men and the elderly. These people have a hive mind/mob mentality and it's scary. When you start attacking people or damaging their property because your politician lost, there's a problem - YOU'RE the problem. Yeah, you don't like Trump, but that doesn't give anyone the right to take it out on anyone else because they THINK they support Trump. And even if they do, that's still no excuse to assault someone.



They have the right to protest and burn flags.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Apple2013 said:


> Assumptions get you nowhere and adds nothing to conversation.



Ikr but it's so fun xDDD


----------



## the mayor

Sure, they can burn the flag - freedom of speech. Still embarrassing. They also have the right to a PEACEFUL protest. I said nothing about peaceful protests -- I said rioters and violent protesters.


----------



## oath2order

Whiteflamingo said:


> I wonder if there would be the same problem if Hillary was elected because she was hated just as much or maybe less in my eyes, Obama wasn't nearly as hated nor was he really hated at all so I don't think anybody felt like beating his supporters, but Hillary's different.



Yes, there would be. Trump himself said that if he lost, then it was rigged.



Apple2012 said:


> I have a question on the new election issue. Do you think we should keep the electoral college or should we throw it away so the president and vice president's victory is determined by the popular vote? We had the electoral college system for a long time because back in the day it came out, there was no internet, TV, or radio. So we couldn't decide by the popular vote. Now that we have social media, it's already becoming an issue to debate on.



I do think *something* needs to change. I don't think the popular vote would work, the midwest would be ignored. The electoral college forces candidates to focus only on a few states and our elections are basically decided on what ****ing _Ohio_ feels like. It also gives Democrats a massive leg up with California and New York.

I wonder how a proportional electoral college would work. For example, California is 55 votes. She won 61% of the state. She should get 33.5 of the electoral votes. This results in the voices of 3 million people in CA that voted for Trump to still have their voices and votes actually count.


----------



## moonford

Cory said:


> No. Wouldn't be shown on the media.



Yes it would.


----------



## the mayor

Whiteflamingo said:


> Yes it would.



It definitely would be. The media would want to show defeated Trump supporters/the losers. 

But would there be protests/riots on this scale? I doubt it.


----------



## Cory

the mayor said:


> It definitely would be. The media would want to show defeated Trump supporters/the losers.
> 
> But would there be protests/riots on this scale? I doubt it.



bc conservatives are civilized


----------



## Bowie

Trump said he would say whether he was happy or not with losing "at the time", which pretty much confirms he wouldn't accept the result if he lost, like a big baby. Hell, old tweets from his Twitter account (which he is no longer allowed to use, though he is supposed to be capable of handling nuclear launch codes) detail him ranting on about how the election is rigged, long before he himself started running.

And about the Electoral College, I think that we should decide it 100%. Why even have a popular vote if it doesn't actually have any impact on the final decision? Hilary won the bloody thing, after all.

The Electoral College can vote for Hillary Clinton if they choose. Even in states where that is not allowed, their vote would still be counted, and they would only have to pay a small fine for it. They should have chosen Hilary as a result of her winning the popular vote, in my opinion.


----------



## the mayor

My only concern is the popular vote being heavily influenced by the media. You're supposed to do your own homework on your candidates but if the news is only covering one person, it'll still have a significant impact.


----------



## Cory

the mayor said:


> My only concern is the popular vote being heavily influenced by the media. You're supposed to do your own homework on your candidates but if the news is only covering one person, it'll still have a significant impact.



especially when they cover all the "good" things one candidate has done and all the "bad" things another has done


----------



## Reindeer

Bowie said:


> Trump said he would say whether he was happy or not with losing "at the time", which pretty much confirms he wouldn't accept the result if he lost, like a big baby. Hell, old tweets from his Twitter account (which he is no longer allowed to use, though he is supposed to be capable of handling nuclear launch codes) detail him ranting on about how the election is rigged, long before he himself started running.
> 
> And about the Electoral College, I think that we should decide it 100%. Why even have a popular vote if it doesn't actually have any impact on the final decision? Hilary won the bloody thing, after all.
> 
> The Electoral College can vote for Hillary Clinton if they choose. Even in states where that is not allowed, their vote would still be counted, and they would only have to pay a small fine for it. They should have chosen Hilary as a result of her winning the popular vote, in my opinion.


read oath2order's post on it. deciding by popular vote would mean that a large part of the country would be ignored, and might as well not vote.

there is currently a democratic system in place in america, and you can't just change it because you're salty that your candidate didn't win. clinton lost the election: deal with it.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> read oath2order's post on it. deciding by popular vote would mean that a large part of the country would be ignored, and might as well not vote.
> 
> there is currently a democratic system in place in america, and you can't just change it because you're salty that your candidate didn't win. clinton lost the election: deal with it.



Well, I still do think the system needs to change, but let 'em keep Trump in charge just as a result of the system.


----------



## Bowie

Reindeer said:


> read oath2order's post on it. deciding by popular vote would mean that a large part of the country would be ignored, and might as well not vote.
> 
> there is currently a democratic system in place in america, and you can't just change it because you're salty that your candidate didn't win. clinton lost the election: deal with it.



If the Electoral College's power over the vote was abolished completely, it wouldn't hurt to change a few things around with the popular vote and expand its territory. Let's remind ourselves that out of the 231,556,622 people that were eligible to vote, 46.9% of them didn't anyway, and over 11,000 people voted for a meme. I don't think people would vote regardless.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Bowie said:


> If the Electoral College's power over the vote was abolished completely, it wouldn't hurt to change a few things around with the popular vote and expand its territory. Let's remind ourselves that out of the 231,556,622 people that were eligible to vote, 46.9% of them didn't anyway, and over 11,000 people voted for a meme. I don't think people would vote regardless.



This I agree with. We have to face it, not enough people vote, which makes it more frustrating to those who do vote, cause it's like why complain if you didn't vote, you know? A lot of people question the thought of whether or not voting should be mandatory. I'm still stuck on I don't know as an answer. Cause yeah trolls will be trolls regardless (in regards to those voting harambe, smh), but at the same time are people even educating themselves a bit on the election to even go out and vote? 

Let's be real, especially with this election, no one was staring at either candidates insulting each other like it's a reality show on the debates. I personally, changed the channel cause I was still asking myself if they are actually serious right now. And the government does make politics extremely difficult to understand what's going on to the average citizen (I had to give political science 101 to tons of people disregarding the fact that there's an electoral college and what are swing/battleground states)

While I do feel like the electoral college makes it frustrating for both parties to see an election fairly, I'm still not convinced people would take it any more serious if there was a popular vote only, or if it was mandatory to vote.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I'm actually against removing the electoral college too, but I was asking for opinions because this is what people complained about. But here's the thing, no matter what election decision you make, like abolishing the electoral system or repealing the 22nd Amendment, there's always gonna be a double edged sword, whether you change it or leave it alone. For the liberals, they would do it to benefit the Democratic Party and get their policies passed. The downside, that would also make the Republicans more powerful as well if they have the advantage, meaning that their policies the liberals hate will be passed. The same would be true the other way around if it were the conservatives that want it.

I do agree with the limits on how long one can be president, but that should also apply to the other governmemt positions as well. I believe that senators should have only two terms, representatives should have only six terms, nobody else from a former president's family should run for president, and 80 is the maximum age a politician can be while serving in the federal government.

Ever want to know why California has 55 electoral votes and why states like Wyoming have 3? It's because of population. The more people that live in your state, the more representatives you would need. The total electoral votes is calculated by 3 from DC, 100 from the senators, and 435 from the representatives. That's 538. The states with more people have different electoral districts for a certain population. If more people leave one state, there will be less seats for the state, meaning fewer electoral votes. Likewise, a population gain means more seats for the state, meaning more electoral votes. California is the highest populated state, which is why it counts for a lot of the electoral votes. Florida has a high population, which is why it has a lot of electoral votes. Due to its high population and political diversity, the election with this system always counts on Florida and other states like this to win.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

i'm sorry America, as Canada, we wanted to save you...but you can't save a country if they don't want to be saved...


----------



## oath2order

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ote-replacement-president-elect-a7412621.html

cackling.

Apple2012 where's your president now


----------



## Bowie

I love how Donald Trump's new website has a section asking people how they think America can be made great. Here's an idea: maybe get somebody as president who already knows how to make America great?

He also has a "help wanted" page. You're not even in the White House yet and you already need help?


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> I love how Donald Trump's new website has a section asking people how they think America can be made great. Here's an idea: maybe get somebody as president who already knows how to make America great?
> 
> He also has a "help wanted" page. You're not even in the White House yet and you already need help?



or maybe he want to actually listen and care about the people unlike every other president


----------



## Artist

Bowie said:


> I love how Donald Trump's new website has a section asking people how they think America can be made great. Here's an idea: maybe get somebody as president who already knows how to make America great?
> 
> He also has a "help wanted" page. You're not even in the White House yet and you already need help?



Dumbest comment yet


----------



## Bowie

Educate yourselves on his views, political claims, and policies, and then maybe you'll have the authority to call me dumb. Nobody has been able to challenge anything I've said here without resorting to cheap jokes and insults.

Should be common knowledge by now that the man is complete and utter trash. Gotta say it like it is, just like his supporters keep justifying their blatant discrimination with. Thanks.


----------



## Artist

Bowie said:


> Educate yourselves on his views, political claims, and policies, and then maybe you'll have the authority to call me dumb. Nobody has been able to challenge anything I've said here without resorting to cheap jokes and insults.
> 
> Should be common knowledge by now that the man is complete and utter trash. Gotta say it like it is, just like his supporters keep justifying their blatant discrimination with. Thanks.



Lol ok.
We already challenged you during the actually election (I bet you aren't even old enough to vote, lol) and you lost. 

You and your stupid liberal comments won't make Donald Trump less of our president, and if you are looking for educated responses, turn back a few pages and read up on everything Karen wrote. No need for Trump supporters to constantly repeat themselves because you guys won't take a loss. Get over it there is nothing you can do. Sorry everything didn't go your way. Thanks.


----------



## Bowie

Lido said:


> Lol ok.
> We already challenged you during the actually election (I bet you aren't even old enough to vote, lol) and you lost.
> 
> You and your stupid liberal comments won't make Donald Trump less of our president, and if you are looking for educated responses, turn back a few pages and read up on everything Karen wrote. No need for Trump supporters to constantly repeat themselves because you guys won't take a loss. Get over it there is nothing you can do. Sorry everything didn't go your way. Thanks.



Already challenged me? I'm British. I live in the UK. What the hell made you think I was voting? Oh, wait, you haven't read a single thing I've said here, have you? If you had, you would've known that already. Nice try!

Less of a president? Can that man become any less of a president? To repeat myself for the thousandth time, this is a man who thinks planned parenthood is an "abortion factory", thinks Muslim Americans should be abolished until he can "figure things out", "can't decide", on transsexual rights, wants to surrogate individual states (which is what his stance on same-sex marriage will result in), is a complete pervert who calls women "big fat pigs", and has been accused of being a rapist multiple times, including by his very own ex-wife. Oh, and just recently the KKK have claimed him to have "reunited [their] people".

You can't justify a single thing about that. Go ahead and try. You Trump goons are all the same, refusing to believe the truth about him. You vote for singular reasons and couldn't care less about America's future.

I waste my breath. It goes in one ear and straight out the other, doesn't it?


----------



## oath2order

Lido said:


> Lol ok.
> We already challenged you during the actually election (I bet you aren't even old enough to vote, lol) and you lost.
> 
> You and your stupid liberal comments won't make Donald Trump less of our president, and if you are looking for educated responses, turn back a few pages and read up on everything Karen wrote. No need for Trump supporters to constantly repeat themselves because you guys won't take a loss. Get over it there is nothing you can do. Sorry everything didn't go your way. Thanks.



I'm sorry, but you do understand that not everybody has to follow in lockstep with the president, right?


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Bowie said:


> I love how Donald Trump's new website has a section asking people how they think America can be made great. Here's an idea: maybe get somebody as president who already knows how to make America great?
> 
> He also has a "help wanted" page. You're not even in the White House yet and you already need help?



This isn't "voicing your opinion" more so than it is setting up the tinders for a flame war. The snide remarks really aren't needed, come on man I thought you were better than this. Moving past this, what is wrong with him asking the American people directly what they want? Better than someone just going out on a whim and making changes based on what they "think" the people want.



Bowie said:


> Already challenged me? I'm British. I live in the UK. What the hell made you think I was voting? Oh, wait, you haven't read a single thing I've said here, have you? If you had, you would've known that already. Nice try!
> 
> Less of a president? Can that man become any less of a president? To repeat myself for the thousandth time, this is a man who thinks planned parenthood is an "abortion factory", thinks Muslim Americans should be abolished until he can "figure things out", "can't decide", on transsexual rights, wants to surrogate individual states (which is what his stance on same-sex marriage will result in), is a complete pervert who calls women "big fat pigs", and has been accused of being a rapist multiple times, including by his very own ex-wife. Oh, and just recently the KKK have claimed him to have "reunited [their] people".
> 
> You can't justify a single thing about that. Go ahead and try. You Trump goons are all the same, refusing to believe the truth about him. You vote for singular reasons and couldn't care less about America's future.
> 
> I waste my breath. It goes in one ear and straight out the other, doesn't it?



I acknowledge the things that Trump had said... but Hillary has a lot of flak on her too through the WikiLeaks, yet so many people refuse to read them. Didn't you keep bringing up Trump's rape allegations - which are nothing more than allegations - awhile back? People keep giving the reason that we shouldn't be silencing their voices in the event their allegations are true, in which case you should be agreeing to read and consider these as well. Using FunnyJunk as a middle man because they seem to compile only what is necessary from /pol/ and other sources of information. Read them in order. Honestly, Trump is a godsend compared to Hillary if any of these hold any grain of truth - but if we are going to keep bringing up things that are nothing more than speculation then things must be considered from both sides.

http://funnyjunk.com/channel/4chan/Cheese+pizza/yyXmLll/
http://funnyjunk.com/Possible+new+info+about+the+pizzagate/funny-pictures/6086254/
http://funnyjunk.com/Besta+pizza+cheese+pizza/funny-pictures/6087385/
http://funnyjunk.com/Occult+blood+rituals/funny-pictures/6078575/

Source of Elijah Wood on Hollywood's Pedophilia Problem: http://variety.com/2016/film/news/elijah-wood-pedophilia-hollywood-problem-1201781021/

I know it all sounds like some tin-foil hat level conspiracy but the pieces fit together so well it is scary. If you want anymore links from any of the news articles you may see then let me know; or you can just feel free to search the headline. Right now I have to go eat dinner, please keep the discussion civil everyone and peace for now.


----------



## dierefuji

Bowie said:


> Educate yourselves on his views, political claims, and policies, and then maybe you'll have the authority to call me dumb. Nobody has been able to challenge anything I've said here without resorting to cheap jokes and insults.
> 
> Should be common knowledge by now that the man is complete and utter trash. Gotta say it like it is, just like his supporters keep justifying their blatant discrimination with. Thanks.



you've been doing literally the same thing, you've been making smug, snide comments and trying to act simultaneously morally superior and intellectually superior
just saying fam


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> Already challenged me? I'm British. I live in the UK. What the hell made you think I was voting? Oh, wait, you haven't read a single thing I've said here, have you? If you had, you would've known that already. Nice try!
> 
> Less of a president? Can that man become any less of a president? To repeat myself for the thousandth time, this is a man who thinks planned parenthood is an "abortion factory", thinks Muslim Americans should be abolished until he can "figure things out", "can't decide", on transsexual rights, wants to surrogate individual states (which is what his stance on same-sex marriage will result in), is a complete pervert who calls women "big fat pigs", and has been accused of being a rapist multiple times, including by his very own ex-wife. Oh, and just recently the KKK have claimed him to have "reunited [their] people".
> 
> You can't justify a single thing about that. Go ahead and try. You Trump goons are all the same, refusing to believe the truth about him. You vote for singular reasons and couldn't care less about America's future.
> 
> I waste my breath. It goes in one ear and straight out the other, doesn't it?



1. planned parenthood is an abortion factory and needs to be defunded immediately
2. Muslim americans should have a quota not a ban. extensive background checks are necessary. look what happened with immigration to germany
3. transgender people should go in the bathroom that corresponds to their sex organ
4. it is the states right to choose about gay marriage, not the federal government, same goes for gun laws, and weed
5. the women are liars that seek attention, why did they all come out at once? oh thats right because theyre liars
6. donald wants nothing to do with the kkk


----------



## Bowie

dierefuji said:


> you've been doing literally the same thing, you've been making smug, snide comments and trying to act simultaneously morally superior and intellectually superior
> just saying fam



Which is exactly what you just did. You're just upset because I'm calling out someone you support. If it were Hilary I was on about, you'd eat it right up. I understand why you might think I'm being deliberately rude, though.



Kaleidoscopes said:


> This isn't "voicing your opinion" more so than it is setting up the tinders for a flame war. The snide remarks really aren't needed, come on man I thought you were better than this. Moving past this, what is wrong with him asking the American people directly what they want? Better than someone just going out on a whim and making changes based on what they "think" the people want.
> 
> 
> 
> I acknowledge the things that Trump had said... but Hillary has a lot of flak on her too through the WikiLeaks, yet so many people refuse to read them. Didn't you keep bringing up Trump's rape allegations - which are nothing more than allegations - awhile back? People keep giving the reason that we shouldn't be silencing their voices in the event their allegations are true, in which case you should be agreeing to read and consider these as well. Using FunnyJunk as a middle man because they seem to compile only what is necessary from /pol/ and other sources of information. Read them in order. Honestly, Trump is a godsend compared to Hillary if any of these hold any grain of truth - but if we are going to keep bringing up things that are nothing more than speculation then things must be considered from both sides.
> 
> http://funnyjunk.com/channel/4chan/Cheese+pizza/yyXmLll/
> http://funnyjunk.com/Possible+new+info+about+the+pizzagate/funny-pictures/6086254/
> http://funnyjunk.com/Besta+pizza+cheese+pizza/funny-pictures/6087385/
> http://funnyjunk.com/Occult+blood+rituals/funny-pictures/6078575/
> 
> Source of Elijah Wood on Hollywood's Pedophilia Problem: http://variety.com/2016/film/news/elijah-wood-pedophilia-hollywood-problem-1201781021/
> 
> I know it all sounds like some tin-foil hat level conspiracy but the pieces fit together so well it is scary. If you want anymore links from any of the news articles you may see then let me know; or you can just feel free to search the headline. Right now I have to go eat dinner, please keep the discussion civil everyone and peace for now.



A man like Donald Trump, who goes around saying he's gonna make America great, who sees himself as a super rich, super powerful, super confident individual asking for help as his first post on his site is just funny to me. How can he be so sure he's gonna make America great "again" if he doesn't even know what people want?

As for Hilary, I am fully aware of the situation with her emails and all the conspiracies that surround her, but everything I have said about Trump on this thread, excluding the rape allegations (as they are just allegations), are 100% true and not speculation at all, so, I don't think speculating about Hilary is very fair in this case.

Not trying to start any arguments. I'm just stating facts. These are facts. "He is an alleged rapist" are the words I used, because he is, and from his history of blatant sexual harassment, I wouldn't be surprised if he has raped women, honestly.



Cory said:


> 1. planned parenthood is an abortion factory and needs to be defunded immediately
> 2. Muslim americans should have a quota not a ban. extensive background checks are necessary. look what happened with immigration to germany
> 3. transgender people should go in the bathroom that corresponds to their sex organ
> 4. it is the states right to choose about gay marriage, not the federal government, same goes for gun laws, and weed
> 5. the women are liars that seek attention, why did they all come out at once? oh thats right because theyre liars
> 6. donald wants nothing to do with the kkk



Excuse you?

Planned parenthood is an abortion factory? Never heard such rubbish in my whole life. How the hell can you stop funding planned parenthood anyway? Do you even know what planned parenthood is?

I agree with tougher immigration laws, something Hilary wanted too.

Trump has a history of anti-LGBT activity, all of which I've mentioned here before.

No, it is not the states right to decide. You should be able to marry whoever you want anywhere in America. Why shouldn't you be able to?

You don't know that. Nobody knows for sure, but with his history of sexual harassment (spying on girls in their dressing rooms, when they were naked, and talking about grabbing women by their pussies), I wouldn't be surprised if he has raped women before.

Trump should prevent this reunion from happening, then. He's the president, after all. Make a statement. They are his supporters.


----------



## Cory

the gay marriage thing. 10th amendment, its not about if he supports gay right or not
the states HAVE THE RIGHT to choose
"The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> the gay marriage thing. 10th amendment, its not about if he supports gay right or not
> the states HAVE THE RIGHT to choose
> "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."



The Supreme Court has the right to interpret the Constitution. The Supreme Court states that the states do not have the right to decide whether or not they allow same-sex marriages.


----------



## Bowie

Cory said:


> the gay marriage thing. 10th amendment, its not about if he supports gay right or not
> the states HAVE THE RIGHT to choose
> "The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people."



I want answers for all of my concerns, not just gay marriage. If you are a Trump supporter, you should be able to answer these. Surely before you voted (assuming you even did) you knew and trusted what he was saying, and did your own research like I have.

But, from the time the Constitution went into effect more than two centuries ago, courts at both the federal and state levels have shared the authority to interpret what the words of that basic document mean, case by case. And as Oath has kindly pointed out, the Supreme Court has power over it.

Same-sex marriage is legal in all states. Trump has no right to just scrap that and make every state decide for themselves. Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## KermitTea

Trump is definitely not as LGBT friendly as I'd like him to be, but please let's put this into perspective.

First of all, he hasn't even taken office yet.

Secondly, he has many friends that are LGBT and he has supported them heavily. I believe that Trump still holds some traditional Christian values (don't quote me on that, I read it somewhere if I remember correctly) which is why he can't make it law to allow same sex marriage. So I believe, by letting the states decide, he is already compromising heavily. Imagine if Pence were President. Now that would be an absolute nightmare.

So let's keep up hope! And remember that Trump is _one_ of the _most_ (not fully!!!) pro-LGBT Republican candidates in history. He has said multiple times at rallies that he will do what he can to protect LGBT rights. For now, I am holding on his word to that, and let's see what happens. Yes, I know that he wants to appoint a conservative SC judge, but that doesn't mean that Trump will completely destroy the LGBT community like many are saying. He does care about the American people.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also, interesting to note. After Trump's meeting with Obama, he is compromising on healthcare law.



> Yet, Mr. Trump also showed a willingness to preserve at least two provisions of the law after Mr. Obama asked him to reconsider repealing it during their meeting at the White House on Thursday.
> 
> Mr. Trump said he favors keeping the prohibition against insurers denying coverage because of patients’ existing conditions, and a provision that allows parents to provide years of additional coverage for children on their insurance policies.



Source: WSJ

So, I think Trump is a pretty fair guy. I really really do think he wants the best for America.

Edit - linky http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-willing-to-keep-parts-of-health-law-1478895339

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I love how Donald Trump's new website has a section asking people how they think America can be made great. Here's an idea: maybe get somebody as president who already knows how to make America great?
> 
> He also has a "help wanted" page. You're not even in the White House yet and you already need help?



I have to disagree with this. He is receiving input from the people and I think that's what a President should do! Whether he listens to them is another story, but at least he's willing to take the feedback in the first place. He's also giving an opportunity for regular folks to help him, and I think that's quite special. What's a President, or a government in that matter, without all its officials and workers? Of course help is needed, and for him to reach out to the people is awesome in my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As for electoral college...well there's no real answer to that, in my opinion. California would decide the President if it were to go by popular vote. In Australia, voting is mandatory, which creates quite a few problems! We have so many uninformed votes that it's actually quite sad. So I think I'd rather have voting by choice, rather than having mandatory voting. Maybe a compromise between popular vote and electoral college? Weight it 40/60 respectively? I really don't know  Democracy is complicated.


----------



## Bowie

Karen said:


> I have to disagree with this. He is receiving input from the people and I think that's what a President should do! Whether he listens to them is another story, but at least he's willing to take the feedback in the first place. He's also giving an opportunity for regular folks to help him, and I think that's quite special. What's a President, or a government in that matter, without all its officials and workers? Of course help is needed, and for him to reach out to the people is awesome in my opinion.



You know who he will be listening to? Mike Pence, who supports shock therapy for gay people. You shouldn't have a man like that anywhere near you as president. He should know better than to work with people like that in the first place.

I think that it's 100% fine for him to ask for help. I just thought it was pretty funny when you consider how full of himself he seemed early in his campaign, acting like he was gonna change the world with the swipe of his finger. The sooner he realises that he _does_ need help and _does_ need to consider other people's needs and desires, the better. My only issue is that it has took him to become president for him to acknowledge this.

I still disagree that he is pro-LGBT, but I agree with you on a number of other things, so perhaps it's best just to leave it at that. Time will tell what he has in mind for America anyway. Not much anyone can do except peacefully protest.


----------



## KermitTea

Bowie said:


> You know who he will be listening to? Mike Pence, who supports shock therapy for gay people. You shouldn't have a man like that anywhere near you as president. He should know better than to work with people like that in the first place.
> 
> I think that it's 100% fine for him to ask for help. I just thought it was pretty funny when you consider how full of himself he seemed early in his campaign, acting like he was gonna change the world with the swipe of his finger. The sooner he realises that he _does_ need help and _does_ need to consider other people's needs and desires, the better. My only issue is that it has took him to become president for him to acknowledge this.
> 
> I still disagree that he is pro-LGBT, but I agree with you on a number of other things, so perhaps it's best just to leave it at that. Time will tell what he has in mind for America anyway. Not much anyone can do except peacefully protest.



Hmm...I don't think he will implement all of Pence's crazy ideas. If you look at his board of directors (forgot official term, but it's on the website), it's looking pretty fair right now. I agree Pence is quite the lunatic but I really do have faith in Trump to be better than Pence's puppet. And I think asking people for input after becoming President is more of a campaign strategy, because if he did it while he was in the Republican primaries or when running against Hillary it'd make him look bad I guess? Not sure. Now that he's elected, he has the power to carry out what the people want so that's why I think he's doing it now.


----------



## dierefuji

Bowie said:


> You know who he will be listening to? Mike Pence, who supports shock therapy for gay people. You shouldn't have a man like that anywhere near you as president. He should know better than to work with people like that in the first place.


*leans into mic* wrong


----------



## oath2order

dierefuji said:


> *leans into mic* wrong



> Mike Pence once supported the use of federal funding to treat people "seeking to change their sexual behavior."

I mean he never actually said he supported gay conversion therapy, but that's clearly something he wants. When the Republican National Committee chair was asked about if they supported it, they responded with "It's not in the platform".

That is not a denial. That is dodging the question.

Mike Pence is an intelligent politician who knows what words to use to tacitly state his support on gay conversion therapy without actually outright supporting it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Here are some interesting facts about the election that's not contributing to the debate:

Trump is the first president to not have served in the military or hold office before election
This is the first presidential election since 1948 where both candidates are from New York
Trump is the oldest president to be elected, beating Reagan's previous record


----------



## Bowie

dierefuji said:


> *leans into mic* wrong



And you think it's okay to have forms of gay conversion therapies? Why are you supporting people like this?

Oath got it right before me.


----------



## pocky

Weird how in 2016 people are still debating civil rights. Shouldn't we all be equal?

I can understand people agreeing with Trump's economical views. I don't agree with them, but I can understand them and I can respect them. What I can't understand and what I can't respect are the people that want to take our rights away.

Two men getting married isn't going to hurt anyone.
A trans woman using the women's bathroom isn't going to ruin this country.
A person's ability to do good or evil isn't determined by the color of their skin.
(these are all general statements not necessarily related to Trump's campaign)

This last bit is probably an unpopular opinion but I have to say it: while we're at it we really need to stop antagonizing all Trump supporters. I think in part Hilary lost the election because instead of trying to bring people over to her side she chose to call Trump's supporter's "deplorables." But in truth I feel that not all of Trump's voters voted for him because they agreed with his bigoted remarks, but rather out of ignorance/because they weren't fully informed on Trump's views. Not everyone follows the news, some people go out and vote without knowing **** about their candidates (this goes both ways) And other people vote a certain way because they were raised to see the world one way, but can change their opinions when you reason with them/show them a different perspective of things. So the smart thing would be to educate and treat these people with respect so that they'll join our side for the next election.


----------



## moonford

Can we just take a look at the Presidential-Elect of the USA for a moment?


----------



## Bowie

Whiteflamingo said:


> Can we just take a look at the Presidential-Elect of the USA for a moment?
> 
> View attachment 188355



No changes detected.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Bowie said:


> A man like Donald Trump, who goes around saying he's gonna make America great, who sees himself as a super rich, super powerful, super confident individual asking for help as his first post on his site is just funny to me. How can he be so sure he's gonna make America great "again" if he doesn't even know what people want?



Trump already has a 100 Day Plan. http://www.npr.org/2016/11/09/501451368/here-is-what-donald-trump-wants-to-do-in-his-first-100-days Regardless of whether or not you agree with them, it is not like he has zero ideas in the bank. From what it sounds like he is asking for feedback more than anything, but for some reason I can't seem to find this "Help" page that you describe on his website. If you could pass me a link I would greatly appreciate it.



> As for Hilary, I am fully aware of the situation with her emails and all the conspiracies that surround her, but everything I have said about Trump on this thread, excluding the rape allegations (as they are just allegations), are 100% true and not speculation at all, so, I don't think speculating about Hilary is very fair in this case.



Well I am glad that you at least acknowledge them. I'm not going to tell you what to believe, you can believe in whatever you want. I have no power to dictate what you believe. However, I have seen some users here generalize all Trump supporters of being "racist, sexist, ableist, etc." and that is simply not true. I do not believe this to be the case with you, but that part of my post was more directed toward everyone. While it is true that Trump received support from groups such as the KKK, it is not the case with everyone that they voted for him because they agreed with his remarks.

I believe you may know that already (hopefully you do) but for anyone else who is so completely spiteful of Trump supporters right now; our reasons for rooting for him are not selfish. Whether or not the e-mails are true, what they contain is a very legitimate thing to be concerned about. Reading them alone is enough to make you feel sick, as the ideas alone are very rotten to the core. The things they described are much worse than anything Trump has actually said or done, and given WikiLeak's credibility and the research /pol/ has done to connect the dots it is very reasonable why people would believe them to be real.



> Not trying to start any arguments. I'm just stating facts. These are facts. "He is an alleged rapist" are the words I used, because he is, and from his history of blatant sexual harassment, I wouldn't be surprised if he has raped women, honestly.



And I agree with you... but at the same time he is innocent until proven guilty and posting about those allegations time and time again just feels like beating a dead horse. At the same time, I wouldn't be surprised if Hillary was pulling a facade to gain voters considering her shady past. All we can really do from here on out regarding either of them or their allegations is to see how everything plays out.


----------



## KermitTea

pocky said:


> Weird how in 2016 people are still debating civil rights. Shouldn't we all be equal?
> 
> I can understand people agreeing with Trump's economical views. I don't agree with them, but I can understand them and I can respect them. What I can't understand and what I can't respect are the people that want to take our rights away.
> 
> Two men getting married isn't going to hurt anyone.
> A trans woman using the women's bathroom isn't going to ruin this country.
> A person's ability to do good or evil isn't determined by the color of their skin.
> (these are all general statements not necessarily related to Trump's campaign)
> 
> This last bit is probably an unpopular opinion but I have to say it: while we're at it we really need to stop antagonizing all Trump supporters. I think in part Hilary lost the election because instead of trying to bring people over to her side she chose to call Trump's supporter's "deplorables." But in truth I feel that not all of Trump's voters voted for him because they agreed with his bigoted remarks, but rather out of ignorance/because they weren't fully informed on Trump's views. Not everyone follows the news, some people go out and vote without knowing **** about their candidates (this goes both ways) And other people vote a certain way because they were raised to see the world one way, but can change their opinions when you reason with them/show them a different perspective of things. So the smart thing would be to educate and treat these people with respect so that they'll join our side for the next election.



I totally agree with the last part of your post!

As for the first part, yes. That is what we as millenials / the progressive generation to be true. I stated it before but for other people, it is different. They've known for all their lives that marriage is between a man and a woman, and using my previous (bad) analogy, it's like saying Christmas is going to be moved to December 25th.

Also, there is the issue of "safety" that many are worried about. Some people are afraid that a few may abuse the privilege that transgender people have to use the bathroom of their new sex. Like if you have disgusting guys claiming that they are transgender just to go to the ladies' bathroom...I can see why people are against it.


----------



## Ghost Soda

Cory said:


> 3. transgender people should go in the bathroom that corresponds to their sex organ



"i don't care about the safety and well-being of transgender people and they're only legitimate to me if their sex organs match their gender identity."



> 4. it is the states right to choose about gay marriage, not the federal government, same goes for gun laws, and weed



except equal marriage should be a basic right, not up to the state.




> 5. the women are liars that seek attention, why did they all come out at once? oh thats right because theyre liars



because women who don't feel comfortable reporting sexual violence when it happens must be liars!


----------



## KermitTea

So my point is, I agree that LGBT should have their rights like many have stated but I can see why people would be against it.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Also, something I want to know. How likely was it that Hillary Clinton would have listened to her husband if she won?


----------



## KermitTea

Kaleidoscopes said:


> Also, something I want to know. How likely was it that Hillary Clinton would have listened to her husband if she won?



I saw someone burn Hillary online, something along the lines of: "The only reason why Hillary stayed with Bill was for this election and she lost"

It's mean and I'm a bad person so at the time of reading I thought it was pretty funny

Anyways, I think she would. It'll pretty much be another 8 years of a Bill Presidency, just under Hillary's name with minor changes.


----------



## moonford

Karen said:


> So my point is, I agree that LGBT should have their rights like many have stated but I can see why people would be against it.



Why do you think people would be against it?


----------



## Ghost Soda

ffffttttt


----------



## Ghost Soda

Karen said:


> So my point is, I agree that LGBT should have their rights like many have stated but I can see why people would be against it.



"I hate when people live their lives differently than mine!!!"


----------



## Cory

Ghost Soda said:


> "i don't care about the safety and well-being of transgender people and they're only legitimate to me if their sex organs match their gender identity."
> 
> 
> 
> except equal marriage should be a basic right, not up to the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because women who don't feel comfortable reporting sexual violence when it happens must be liars!



1. You're not a real transgender if you dont have the correct sex organ switch. and even then i think sex changes should be illegal
2. it is up to the state. everyone just doesnt know because of the federal gov stomping all over states rghts
3. almost all of them do it for attention. people have enough common sense to call out a rape when it actually happens, and if it did happen, why dont they file charges? oh wait, because theyre fake


----------



## Munyo

The only way to get around the social issues: Learn how to take perspective. It doesn't matter if it's a gay/lesbian or transgender situation. It doesn't matter if it's a race situation. People have to take perspective of how people are raised. People can be raised to be accepting or unaccepting. I think the problem is that people can't understand the perspective of others. This goes for "both" sides. 

But don't ever use the excuse of "That's how they were raised," to be transphobic, homophobic, or racist. People can learn to be accepting. It just requires education
And being a decent human being.


----------



## Cory

Karen said:


> I saw someone burn Hillary online, something along the lines of: "The only reason why Hillary stayed with Bill was for this election and she lost"
> 
> It's mean and I'm a bad person so at the time of reading I thought it was pretty funny
> 
> Anyways, I think she would. It'll pretty much be another 8 years of a Bill Presidency, just under Hillary's name with minor changes.



and 2x the corruption


----------



## Bowie

Cory said:


> 1. You're not a real transgender if you dont have the correct sex organ switch. and even then i think sex changes should be illegal
> 2. it is up to the state. everyone just doesnt know because of the federal gov stomping all over states rghts
> 3. almost all of them do it for attention. people have enough common sense to call out a rape when it actually happens, and if it did happen, why dont they file charges? oh wait, because theyre fake



I love how someone who thinks sex changes should be illegal thinks they know what is and isn't "real transgender".


----------



## pocky

That guy is obviously a troll.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Ghost Soda said:


> "i don't care about the safety and well-being of transgender people and they're only legitimate to me if their sex organs match their gender identity."



I wouldn't promote discrimination against transgender people, but this is more of a privacy and security issue to me, not some discrimination issue. I don't get why they chose to start an issue on this. My main issue of the bathroom debate isn't about transgender rights. It's to keep the cisgendered heterosexuals of one sex out of the opposite sex's bathroom. The cisgendered people can abuse the system to do this.



> except equal marriage should be a basic right, not up to the state.



Marriage shouldn't even be in politics. I would agree with letting the states decide on laws against abortion, but marriage of any kind is a natural right, even if it isn't considered marriage according to some people.



> because women who don't feel comfortable reporting sexual violence when it happens must be liars!



Some of these women never even met Trump. And shouldn't rape be reported to the police before it goes to the media?


----------



## Munyo

Cory said:


> 1. You're not a real transgender if you dont have the correct sex organ switch. and even then i think sex changes should be illegal



No one cares what you think about another person's body.
And no, people can be transgender without the sex change. People don't choose their gender. This is where gender dysphoria comes in. People can hate their own sex, but still be the gender that they feel the most comfortable.
Separate gender and sex. Gender is what you feel. Sex is what you are given.

If you feel comfortable with your sex, congratulations. But don't disregard other people's gender dysphoria.


----------



## pocky

Oops. I posted the same thing a few times because TBT is being weird, but seriously... don't feed the trolls guys.


----------



## Cory

pocky said:


> That guy is obviously a troll.



lol im completely serious


----------



## Alolan_Apples

pocky said:


> That guy is obviously a troll.



Judging by the way he's posting, he sounds like it. Being an arrogant Trump supporter is just as bad (or almost as bad) as being a Trump protestor who gets violent or destructive.



> Oops. I posted the same thing a few times because TBT is being weird, but seriously... don't feed the trolls guys.



This site is very laggy. I don't know why it has been this way.


----------



## Bowie

I think Cory actually has a reputation for acting like this. Most likely a troll, but who knows? There are plenty of folks out there that genuinely believe in nonsense like that.


----------



## Cory

Bowie said:


> I think Cory actually has a reputation for acting like this. Most likely a troll, but who knows? There are plenty of folks out there that genuinely believe in nonsense like that.



reputation for being one of the only social conservatives on the site?
yes


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Do you guys seriously not get Cory's schtick by now?


----------



## dierefuji

Bowie said:


> And you think it's okay to have forms of gay conversion therapies? Why are you supporting people like this?
> 
> Oath got it right before me.





oath2order said:


> > Mike Pence once supported the use of federal funding to treat people "seeking to change their sexual behavior."
> 
> I mean he never actually said he supported gay conversion therapy, but that's clearly something he wants. When the Republican National Committee chair was asked about if they supported it, they responded with "It's not in the platform".
> 
> That is not a denial. That is dodging the question.
> 
> Mike Pence is an intelligent politician who knows what words to use to tacitly state his support on gay conversion therapy without actually outright supporting it.



s e e k i n g  t o  c h a n g e  t h e i r  b e h a v i o r
that means they're consenting to it
it still doesn't say conversion anywhere, it isn't even implied, so you're literally just looking for something to be offended by

either way, it doesn't matter, as pence is only a safe net for trump. shares basic principles and ideas with trump, appeals to christian/pence supporting voters, as well as prevents people from assassinating him as pence would become president, and literally no one wants that (as i mentioned earlier)


----------



## oath2order

dierefuji said:


> s e e k i n g  t o  c h a n g e  t h e i r  b e h a v i o r
> that means they're consenting to it
> it still doesn't say conversion anywhere, it isn't even implied, so you're literally just looking for something to be offended by
> 
> either way, it doesn't matter, as pence is only a safe net for trump. shares basic principles and ideas with trump, appeals to christian/pence supporting voters, as well as prevents people from assassinating him as pence would become president, and literally no one wants that (as i mentioned earlier)



I'n sorry sweaty but I'm not offended. Please don't try and make something that it's not, sweaty


----------



## Bowie

dierefuji said:


> s e e k i n g  t o  c h a n g e  t h e i r  b e h a v i o r
> that means they're consenting to it
> it still doesn't say conversion anywhere, it isn't even implied, so you're literally just looking for something to be offended by
> 
> either way, it doesn't matter, as pence is only a safe net for trump. shares basic principles and ideas with trump, appeals to christian/pence supporting voters, as well as prevents people from assassinating him as pence would become president, and literally no one wants that (as i mentioned earlier)



"Treating people" concerned with their sexuality is just a kinder way of saying "people who want to stop being gay can be converted back to the norm". What else could something like that possibly mean? Hardly going to be a group chat.

Stop being in denial about what you are supporting. I'm not bashing anyone for voting for Trump, but everyone should know what they're letting themselves in for when they do vote, and it's clear to me so many of his supporters will be completely oblivious to things like this.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Also keep in mind that conversion therapy is usually something that the parents send their kids to - it's usually not the kids that consent to anything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I just read this Breitbart article on the Trump riots, and it's a complete diatribe against left-wingers. It pointed out how liberals use their bias against conservatives when they repremand them, forces them to follow their beliefs, and did stuff like pull the race card. But when Trump won, they riot. It was a one-sided article against liberals. It's not the beliefs the article attacks, but it's the actions done by the people with the beliefs. As much as I have to agree with the article, I also think there are flaws with the article.

I also read an article saying something about the post-2012 election riots, and all I see is verbal irony, saying that there was a riot about Romney losing, but it only shown quiet neighborhoods, inferring that conservatives aren't the same if their candidate lost.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Also keep in mind that conversion therapy is usually something that the parents send their kids to - it's usually not the kids that consent to anything.



Not to mention the people that probably do consent do it for the wrong reasons. I.E. Because their being bullied or whatever. The very idea of conversion therapy does nothing but imply and promote the idea that you aren't normal.


----------



## Munyo

oath2order said:


> I'n sorry sweaty but I'm not offended. Please don't try and make something that it's not, sweaty



sweat


----------



## Jeremy

We've closed this thread because people haven't been able to discuss this topic civilly. You all need to learn to share your opinions in a respectful way or we can't have discussions like this here.


----------

